# Ultimo film visto.



## yelle (15 Settembre 2012)

*Detachment*.
Quanto mi piace Adrien Brody.


----------



## Ataraxia (15 Settembre 2012)

Io ho visto Bronson di Nicolas Winding Refn con un Tom Hardy immenso.


----------



## Harvey (15 Settembre 2012)

Thank You for Smoking. 

L'ho rivisto stanotte per l'ennesima volta  La dialettica del protagonista è fantastica...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Settembre 2012)

Patch Adams, poco fa


----------



## Snake (15 Settembre 2012)

Rivisto ieri Man on fire, Denzel at his best


----------



## Brain84 (15 Settembre 2012)

Project X

Una cavolata che strappa qualche sorriso


----------



## Sesfips (15 Settembre 2012)

Men In Black 3
Abbastanza carino


----------



## Tesla (16 Settembre 2012)

*Il segreto dei suoi occhi*
vincitore dell'Oscar come miglior film straniero nel 2010.
Genere: drammatico, thriller.
Storia coinvolgente e con un finale per nulla scontato, personaggi credibili e ben caratterizzati... insomma da vedere.


----------



## Ataraxia (16 Settembre 2012)

Tesla ha scritto:


> *Il segreto dei suoi occhi*
> vincitore dell'Oscar come miglior film straniero nel 2010.
> Genere: drammatico, thriller.
> Storia coinvolgente e con un finale per nulla scontato, personaggi credibili e ben caratterizzati... insomma da vedere.



Bellissimo,la scena finale è da brividi.Però l'oscar l'avrei dato ad un altro film


----------



## Brain84 (16 Settembre 2012)

Ri-visto The Avengers

Veramente ben fatto


----------



## iceman. (16 Settembre 2012)

Safe con il trasportatore


----------



## Livestrong (17 Settembre 2012)

Non aprite quella porta (1974)

Un film pessimo


----------



## juventino (18 Settembre 2012)

Era mio padre. L'ultimo film col grande Paul Newman.


----------



## Prinz (18 Settembre 2012)

L'ultimo re di scozia


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

Fuga da Alcatraz


----------



## pennyhill (18 Settembre 2012)

Romanzo di una strage.


----------



## Heisenberg (18 Settembre 2012)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Romanzo di una strage.



Parla del milan ?


----------



## Vinz (18 Settembre 2012)

juventino ha scritto:


> Era mio padre. L'ultimo film col grande Paul Newman.



Fantastico. 
Prometheus, comunque


----------



## Frikez (18 Settembre 2012)

Magnifica presenza


----------



## Snake (18 Settembre 2012)

Un giorno di ordinaria follia


----------



## iceman. (18 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## pennyhill (18 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Parla del milan ?



Più o meno sì.


----------



## yelle (20 Settembre 2012)

*The Bourne Legacy*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (20 Settembre 2012)

Milan calibro 9.
Tornasse a produrre film così l'Italia...


----------



## Prinz (21 Settembre 2012)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Milan calibro 9.
> Tornasse a produrre film così l'Italia...



con colonna sonora dei mitici Osanna (tuoi concittadini peraltro)


----------



## yelle (28 Settembre 2012)

*Inception*.


----------



## Canonista (28 Settembre 2012)

The Transporter


----------



## yelle (28 Settembre 2012)

*Marvin's Room*.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2012)

Inception


----------



## yelle (26 Ottobre 2012)

*Seeking a friend for the end of the world*.


----------



## iceman. (27 Ottobre 2012)

Discesa nelle tenebre


----------



## yelle (4 Novembre 2012)

*Skyfall*.
Bérénice Marlohe ha il sorriso di Angelina Jolie.


----------



## The Mighty Angus Young (14 Novembre 2012)

heisenberg ha scritto:


> parla del milan ?



ahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> The Transporter



Lo ADORO, tutta la saga!!!


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (14 Novembre 2012)

" L'onda ", che consiglio vivamente. Fa veramente pensare!

- - - Aggiornato - - -

" L'onda ", che consiglio vivamente. Fa veramente pensare!


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (15 Novembre 2012)

l'ultimo di de niro,"red lights".Ma mi ha un po' deluso


----------



## yelle (15 Novembre 2012)

Venuto al mondo.


----------



## Brain84 (15 Novembre 2012)

yelle ha scritto:


> Venuto al mondo.



Non ti sei ancora buttata in depressione?


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Argo


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> " L'onda ", che consiglio vivamente. Fa veramente pensare!
> 
> Visto anch'io. Veramente veramente un buon film.


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Novembre 2012)

L'arte di vincere. Fantastico.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (21 Novembre 2012)

il cavaliere oscuro,il ritorno


----------



## Andreas89 (21 Novembre 2012)

Ho rivisto The Full Metal Jacket.Ogni tanto ascoltare le parole pie del sergente Hartman fa bene allo spirito!


----------



## Snake (21 Novembre 2012)

Contraband


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Novembre 2012)

a single man, con uno strepitoso colin firth


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (24 Novembre 2012)

Ted


----------



## uruburu (7 Dicembre 2012)

io l'ultimo film che ho visto (rivisto in realtà) è Golden Door di Crialese

- - - Aggiornato - - -

io l'ultimo film che ho visto (rivisto in realtà) è Golden Door di Crialese


----------



## JulesWinnfield (7 Dicembre 2012)

Profumo di donna (lo so, arrivo un pò tardi...ma non lo avevo mai visto! me lo hanno portato ieri sera)


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2012)

Good

Con Viggo Mortesen nei panni di un professore universitario di letteratura nella Germania nazista. Film molto molto bello.


----------



## Now i'm here (11 Dicembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Profumo di donna (lo so, arrivo un pò tardi...ma non lo avevo mai visto! me lo hanno portato ieri sera)



l'originale con gassman o il remake con al pacino ? 

cmq ultimo film visto: canone inverso, non l'avevo mai visto, anche se ne avevo sentito parlare, molto bello.


----------



## JulesWinnfield (12 Dicembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> l'originale con gassman o il remake con al pacino ?
> 
> cmq ultimo film visto: canone inverso, non l'avevo mai visto, anche se ne avevo sentito parlare, molto bello.



Il remake con Al Pacino!
Tu hai visto anche l'originale? merita?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Dicembre 2012)

Prometheus. Na mezza ciofeca.


----------



## Colle Der Fomento (12 Dicembre 2012)

_Seven _a casa e al cinema_ Di nuovo in gioco_


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2012)

The Grey con Liam Neeson.Gran bel film!

Venerdi forse vado al cinema per Lo Hobbit,che se non sbaglio esce domani!


----------



## Now i'm here (12 Dicembre 2012)

JulesWinnfield ha scritto:


> Il remake con Al Pacino!
> Tu hai visto anche l'originale? merita?



no, ne ho visto un pezzo in tv anni fa, e mi sono sempre ripromessa di vederlo tutto dall'inizio, ma poi non ho mai colmato questa lacuna. 

dicono sia meglio del remake cmq.


----------



## Frikez (15 Dicembre 2012)

Di nuovo in gioco..voto 7


----------



## Ale (15 Dicembre 2012)

solo per vendetta voto 8


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Dicembre 2012)

Into The Wild. 8,5


----------



## Brain84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Mission Impossibile 4 

8


----------



## Ale (26 Dicembre 2012)

drive.....uno dei peggiori film di sempre che ho visto 

1,5


----------



## drama 84 (26 Dicembre 2012)

Le belve (Savages) Voto 6,5


----------



## DannySa (26 Dicembre 2012)

Un sapore di ruggine e ossa 

8


----------



## mefisto94 (28 Dicembre 2012)

Le iene


----------



## Brain84 (28 Dicembre 2012)

La Casa 2 ovvero quando il sequel è ancora meglio del film precedente.

8.5


----------



## Snake (29 Dicembre 2012)

Cella 211, capolavoro


----------



## Frikez (29 Dicembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> drive.....uno dei peggiori film di sempre che ho visto
> 
> 1,5





Ieri mi sono visto La regola del silenzio, niente di eccezionale..6.5 toh


----------



## yelle (30 Dicembre 2012)

*Veronica Guerin*.
*Deadfall*.
*Terminator*.


----------



## juventino (31 Dicembre 2012)

Attack The Block. Devo dire che nel suo piccolo mi ha colpito positivamente.

Voto 7,5.


----------



## yelle (15 Gennaio 2013)

*Silver Linings Playbook*.


----------



## BB7 (15 Gennaio 2013)

Batman il ritorno: Bellissimo anche se il mio preferito resta il secondo

Ali della libertà: Lo avevo già visto tempo fa ma l'ho rivisto dato che ha il rating più alto su Imdb, ottimo film.

Quasi Amici: Molto bello davvero.

Cast Away: un cult


----------



## Now i'm here (15 Gennaio 2013)

il profeta. 

gran bel film  
l'ho visto l'altro giorno su rai 4, devo darci un'occhiata più spesso a quel canale perchè mi è capitato di beccare ottimi film, al contrario delle fiction-monnezza o film visti e stravisti che invece passano sui primi 3 canali della rai. 

non capisco perchè certe chicche le lasciano sempre in 2° o addirittura 3° serata, con orari impossibili per gente che a una certa ora deve andare a dormire. 

se proprio devo pagare il canone, almeno propinateci roba di qualità. 

tornando al profeta, pensavo fosse un film abbastanza anonimo, invece leggendo su wiki ho visto che è stato pluripremiato a vari festival cinematografici.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Gennaio 2013)

Hitman, epico


----------



## Livestrong (15 Gennaio 2013)

Il curioso caso di Benjamin Button 7-


----------



## Livestrong (16 Gennaio 2013)

The burning plain, voto 4


----------



## yelle (16 Gennaio 2013)

*The Hobbit*.
Ci ho messo più tempo a vedere il primo di tre film che non a leggere il libro


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2013)

Amabili resti


----------



## BB7 (16 Gennaio 2013)

I love radio rock: divertente e carino tutto sommato


----------



## DennyJersey (16 Gennaio 2013)

Mezzo Frankenweenie.. veramente piacevole!


----------



## Ale (1 Febbraio 2013)

ppprrrrrrr The Expandables 2... l'unica cosa che fa sorridere è l'ingresso sulla scena di *Chuck Norris*


----------



## Ale (2 Febbraio 2013)

aldilà della vita

voto: 9


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2013)

le disavventure di margaret. 

una schifezza allucinante, voto 4.


----------



## Andrea89 (7 Febbraio 2013)

Land of the Lost.
Non so nemmeno come definirlo.


----------



## yelle (9 Febbraio 2013)

*The Amazing Spiderman*.
*3, 2, 1... Frankie Go Boom*.


----------



## BB7 (10 Febbraio 2013)

*The Hurt Locker* : Bel film senza dubbio, però 6 statuette mi sembrano un tantino eccessive... ci sono alcuni punti nel film che mi hanno fatto storcere un pò il naso...


----------



## Snake (10 Febbraio 2013)

Taken la vendetta, bello, non come il primo ma bello, voto 7


----------



## Shallappalla (10 Febbraio 2013)

Django Unchained allucinante


----------



## BB7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

*Skyfall* : Non mi è piaciuto, molto meglio il predecessore. Trama ultraiperscontatissima, zero colpi di scena, azione mediocre e recitazione non entusiasmante.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2013)

city of god, anche se l'avevo già visto una decina di anni fa quando uscì al cinema. 

voto 8.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (27 Febbraio 2013)

The Next Three Days con Russell Crowe. 
Un genere che non mi piace molto, ma il film è stato carino


----------



## BB7 (27 Febbraio 2013)

*8 Mile* : Sempre bello, le parti freestyle sono epiche

*Hugo Cabret* : Molto bello ma poteva essere migliore

*Zero Dark Thirty* : Sicuramente un bel film ma la durata di 2h36m si sente tutta...


----------



## BB7 (1 Marzo 2013)

*Argo* : Bellissimo. Oscar meritato.


----------



## BB7 (5 Marzo 2013)

*Life Of Pi* : Fantastico. Visivamente ESTASIANTE e con un finale perfetto.

*Project X* : Carino. Mi aspettavo di meglio ma l'idea della telecamera a mano è ben sviluppata

*Diario Di Una Schiappa 3* : Classico film americano per famiglie senza volgarità


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Marzo 2013)

*Hansel e Gretel,cacciatori di streghe:*Non male,certo non un capolavoro,però carino.


----------



## BB7 (6 Marzo 2013)

*21 Jump Street*: Divertente, nulla di eccezzionale

*Up*: Ennesimo capolavoro Pixar, film d'animazione che nasconde messaggi molto profondi


----------



## yelle (6 Marzo 2013)

*Buried*.
Mi stupisco di come questo film non sia durato 5 minuti esatti visto che stava sempre con sto accendino acceso. Genius.


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

*Cloud Atlas*: Esageratamente pretenzioso. Si tratta di 6 storie apparentemente differenti e collocate in tempi diversi (dal passato fino ad arrivare al futuro) intrecciate in maniera non sempre chiarissima. La durata di quasi 3 ore mette a dura prova l'attenzione dello spettatore. Il finale però non lascia quel senso di stupore che ci si aspetta e benché la trama sia strutturata in maniera esageratamente complicata non risulta affascinante. Se poi consideriamo che lo spettatore medio probabilmente non capirà assolutamente nulla del film il gioco è fatto...


----------



## BB7 (8 Marzo 2013)

*The Hunger Games*: Bel film, mi aspettavo di peggio invece non è male.


----------



## BB7 (9 Marzo 2013)

*Death Race 3*: Pessimo, noioso. Non capisco il senso nel fare un remake di un film ben riuscito


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] sei una macchina da film,impressionante,ma quanti ne vedi al giorno?......


----------



## BB7 (9 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] sei una macchina da film,impressionante,ma quanti ne vedi al giorno?......



1 al giorno massimo xD Ultimamente ne ho visti tanti perchè dopo aver visto gli oscar mi era presa la curiosità di vedere i vari film nominati ma ormai li ho quasi tutti... li guardo la sera quando non ci sono le partite di calcio perchè non trovo di meglio da guardare in tv...


----------



## DannySa (9 Marzo 2013)

*In Time:* Mi è piaciuto parecchio.


----------



## BB7 (11 Marzo 2013)

*Goodfellas:* Capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## juventino (11 Marzo 2013)

Sono finalmente riuscito a vedere Quasi Amici con colpevolissimo ritardo. Bellissimo, avrebbe meritato la nomination per il miglior film straniero agli Oscar. Voto 9.


----------



## BB7 (13 Marzo 2013)

*Watchmen:* L'ho rivisto in lingua originale. Gran bel film, ottima trama e ottima regia.


----------



## juventino (13 Marzo 2013)

L'altro ieri, spinto dalla curiosità, ho visto su Sky On Demaind la pellicola indipendente Ubaldo Terzani Horror Show. L'avessi mai fatto  Un copia scadente e vergognosa del capolavoro di Carpenter "Il seme della follia". Voto 2/3



BB7 ha scritto:


> *Watchmen:* L'ho rivisto in lingua originale. Gran bel film, ottima trama e ottima regia.



Ma allora è piaciuto anche a qualcun altro oltre che a me


----------



## BB7 (13 Marzo 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Ma allora è piaciuto anche a qualcun altro oltre che a me



La durata di 3 ore in alcuni punti si fa sentire ma tutto sommato è un ottimo film con una trama molto "credibile" e sopratutto particolare trattandosi di supereroi


----------



## BB7 (16 Marzo 2013)

*Porc0 Rosso:* Capolavoro dello studio Ghibli


----------



## BB7 (17 Marzo 2013)

*Lawless:* Carino ma nulla di più


----------



## Snake (17 Marzo 2013)

50 e 50, film piacevole che tratta un tema delicato con ironia, JGL sta scalando la mia personale classifica degli attori preferiti del momento.


----------



## Lucamilan (17 Marzo 2013)

Viva l'Italia, carino, ma mi aspettavo di più


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (17 Marzo 2013)

The Worlds semplice ma molto godibile.


----------



## cedgenin (17 Marzo 2013)

L'ultimo film che ho visto è Constantinople, eccellente


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Marzo 2013)

*Sinister*:Genere Horror.Film particolare,a me è piaciuto,anche se un genere che può creare divergenza di vedute.Protagonista Ethan Hawke


----------



## Andreas89 (31 Marzo 2013)

*The Wicked*




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Si parla di una strega che per sopravvivere deve mangiare bambini,ragazzi.Abita in una casa,presa di mira dai ragazzi,che vogliono sfidare la leggenda della magiara che uccide chiunque rompa con una pietra le finestre dell'abitazione infestata.Insomma,una caçata pazzesca.


----------



## Blu71 (31 Marzo 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Sinister*:Genere Horror.Film particolare,a me è piaciuto,anche se un genere che può creare divergenza di vedute.Protagonista Ethan Hawke





Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *The Wicked*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....te li vai a cercare.....


----------



## Brain84 (31 Marzo 2013)

Il peggior Natale della mia vita

ovvero il peggior film della mia vita


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Aprile 2013)

Shutter Island l'altro ieri, Il silenzio degli innocenti oggi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (1 Aprile 2013)

Inside Man, di Spike Lee. Bel film, ma verso la fine annoia un pò..


----------



## Snake (2 Aprile 2013)

I mercenari 2 - The Expendables, tipica tamarrata americana però è stato epico vedere tutti insieme Sly, Schwarzy, Bruce Willis e Chuck Norris


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (2 Aprile 2013)

La stangata e Fuga da Alcatraz di fila ieri


----------



## Brain84 (5 Aprile 2013)

Stasera ho visto *Cogan - Killing Them Softly*. Godibile per chi ama i fratelli Coen e Tarantino come me; c'è molta farina nel sacco, forse troppa..la regia è molto raffinata tanto da "piacersi" troppo ed esagerare in qualche frangente..la ricerca spasmodica del monologo ad effetto in pieno stile Tarantiniano è fin troppo evidente e non funziona, sopratutto nel monologo finale.
Per il resto è un film divertente, un'ottimo cast (Gandolfini + Brad Pitt funzionano bene insieme) violento e godibile.

voto 6.5


----------



## BB7 (30 Aprile 2013)

*Wreck It Ralph:* Il film tutto sommato è carino e godibile però la cosa che mi da fastidio è il trailer che prometteva tutt'altro.

*The Perks Of Being A Wallflower (Siamo Infinito):* Bel film con una trama non semplicissima come piace a me, non eccezzionale però.


----------



## BB7 (1 Maggio 2013)

*Silver Lining Playbook (Il lato positivo):* Film geniale nella sua follia, solo il finale forse poteva essere migliore.


----------



## Snake (1 Maggio 2013)

The Social Network, Eisenberg è davvero uno degli attori migliori di ultima generazione


----------



## yelle (1 Maggio 2013)

*The Breakfast Club*.
*Good Will Hunting*.
*Iron Man 3*.


----------



## Mou (1 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Stasera ho visto *Cogan - Killing Them Softly*. Godibile per chi ama i fratelli Coen e Tarantino come me; c'è molta farina nel sacco, forse troppa..la regia è molto raffinata tanto da "piacersi" troppo ed esagerare in qualche frangente..la ricerca spasmodica del monologo ad effetto in pieno stile Tarantiniano è fin troppo evidente e non funziona, sopratutto nel monologo finale.
> Per il resto è un film divertente, un'ottimo cast (Gandolfini + Brad Pitt funzionano bene insieme) violento e godibile.
> 
> voto 6.5



Mi permetto un appunto! La presenza massiccia di monologhi non è una mossa del regista, ma un puntuale retaggio del libro _Cogan_ scritto da Higgins.


----------



## BB7 (2 Maggio 2013)

*Into The Wild:* Film bellissimo diretto magistralmente che andrebbe visto da tutti almeno una volta.


----------



## Frikez (3 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Il silenzio degli innocenti oggi.



Con quella ventina di anni di ritardo, bravo Splendidi 

Cogan - Killing Them Softly a me invece non è piaciuto proprio, quando sento parlare molto bene di un film _(Brad Pitt superbo cit._) rimango sempre deluso bah.


----------



## BB7 (3 Maggio 2013)

*Superbad:* Parte bene ma poi la trama praticamente sparisce

*Chronicle:* Pessimo pessimo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (3 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Con quella ventina di anni di ritardo, bravo Splendidi
> 
> Cogan - Killing Them Softly a me invece non è piaciuto proprio, quando sento parlare molto bene di un film _(Brad Pitt superbo cit._) rimango sempre deluso bah.


Rivisto, mica per la prima volta. Sei sempre in ritardo


----------



## BB7 (4 Maggio 2013)

*City Of God:* Ottimo film diretto molto bene

*Beautiful Creatures:* Pessimo


----------



## The P (4 Maggio 2013)

Stavo leggendo un po' il topic in cerca di ispirazione e devo dire che i commenti di [MENTION=60]BB7[/MENTION] e [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] sono fantastici. Mi trovo quasi sempre d'accordo per i film che ho visto e mi invogliano a vedere gli altri. Grandi!!


----------



## Frikez (5 Maggio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *City Of God:* Ottimo film diretto molto bene



Se non l'hai già visto ti consiglio Tropa de Elite, è ambientato sempre in Brasile.


----------



## peppe75 (5 Maggio 2013)

iiroman 3 e nella stanza....il primo spettacolare e intrigante..ma il secondo un genere molto particolare lo definerei un thriller soft...


----------



## juventino (5 Maggio 2013)

Memento. Ottima idea sviluppata, a mio avviso, abbastanza bene.


----------



## BB7 (5 Maggio 2013)

*How To Train Your Dragon:* Ottimo film d'animazione con un finale coraggioso per il genere

*Brave:* Buon film d'animazione ma mi aspettavo una trama più interessante. Tecnicamente ottimo, i capelli della protagonista sono spettacolari


----------



## BB7 (10 Maggio 2013)

*Juno:* Teen-movie di basso livello.

*The Bourne Legacy:* Classico film d'azione americano che esce ogni anno... nulla di speciale.

*Beautiful Creatures:* Altro pessimo teen-movie


----------



## Corpsegrinder (11 Maggio 2013)

*Django Unchained :* Capolavoro.Tarantino si è superato,questo film è addirittura più bello di Inglorious Basterds.


----------



## Frikez (16 Maggio 2013)

*La Migliore Offerta:* Geniale, coinvolgente ed interpretato benissimo da Rush e Sturgess


----------



## Brain84 (16 Maggio 2013)

La trilogia della Casa (la Casa, La Casa 2 e l'Armata delle Tenebre)

Una delle mie trilogia preferite in assoluto.

Il primo un grandissimo film horror che ha segnato lo sdoganamento dello slasher/splatter horror in ogni dove.

Il secondo una grandissima mescolanza di humor nero, splatter e horror.

Il terzo comicità e citazioni famose come se piovessero, scene a dir poco geniali e impianto registico di Raimi ai massimi storici.

DAMMI UN PO' DI ZUCCHERO, BABY!


----------



## Ale (19 Maggio 2013)

il dottor stranamore. Mi sono veramente divertito


----------



## The P (19 Maggio 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> *La Migliore Offerta:* Geniale, coinvolgente ed interpretato benissimo da Rush e Sturgess



Trama interessante, mi sa che lo vedo.


----------



## Doctore (19 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> La trilogia della Casa (la Casa, La Casa 2 e l'Armata delle Tenebre)
> 
> Una delle mie trilogia preferite in assoluto.
> 
> ...


clatu',verata,nicc..eh ne... banana!


----------



## vota DC (19 Maggio 2013)

Starship Troopers. Dovevano mettere Dizzy come protagonista assoluta secondo me.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Maggio 2013)

*Django Unchained* per la quinta volta, ma stavolta in blu-ray.

Capolavoro, ogni volta trovo nuove citazioni.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Maggio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Django Unchained* per la quinta volta, ma stavolta in blu-ray.
> 
> Capolavoro, ogni volta trovo nuove citazioni.





Fosse breve poi...sono due e quaranta...

Complimenti


----------



## Brain84 (19 Maggio 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Fosse breve poi...sono due e quaranta...
> 
> Complimenti



Beh 2 ore e 40 che volano. Avrò visto la trilogia del signore degli anelli 20 volte


----------



## Snake (19 Maggio 2013)

Brain hai visto Vita di Pi?


----------



## BB7 (3 Giugno 2013)

*Fast & Furious 6:* Tra gli action recenti è uno dei top, anche se lo ritengo inferiore al 5. Poi c'è una scena talmente surreale che ti fa cadere le ...


----------



## juventino (4 Giugno 2013)

*Ribelle-The Brave* A livello tecnico è mostruoso, il film è godibile, ma la storia è abbastanza banalotta e vola via molto presto. Non meritava affatto l'Oscar, adesso che l'ho visto mi aggiungo anch'io al coro dei molti che la pensano così di questo film d'animazione.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Django Unchained* per la quinta volta, ma stavolta in blu-ray.
> 
> Capolavoro, ogni volta trovo nuove citazioni.



Ho comprato il blu-ray appena uscito e già l'ho visto due volte. E' veramente incredibile di come non senti affatto la lunghezza del film.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Giugno 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Brain hai visto Vita di Pi?



Si! Non l'ho ancora recensito ne qui ne altrove perchè ho avuto altro da fare e altri film da recensire. Gran bel film anche se non capolavoro assoluto.


----------



## Brain84 (10 Giugno 2013)

*Flight 
*
Film di Robet Zemeckis con un grandissimo Denzel Washington. Il film racconta la storia di Whip Whitaker (Washington) pilota straordinario di aerei, che si ritrova a dover far fronte a un possibile disastro aereo evitato. La sua bravura e fortuna lo porteranno a compiere il miracolo ma, dietro di se, una scia di dipendenza da alcol e droga lo seguirà per tutta la pellicola.
Non il miglior film di Zemeckis ma comunque un film godibile che, anche se prevedibile in alcune scene, vi farà riflettere e commuovere grazie ad un cast ottimo anche nei comprimari.

*voto: 7*


*REC 3*

Un film assolutamente da evitare come la peste. Non guardatelo nemmeno per sbaglio, statene alla larga! È quanto di più brutto si possa vedere in un film, tutto concentrato in 80 minuti di schifo puro e idiozia. Piuttosto se non li avete visti, recuperatevi i primi due, aspettando che esca il quarto capitolo con il ritorno di Balaguerò alla regia (già regista dei primi 2).

*voto: 1*


----------



## BB7 (9 Luglio 2013)

*Side Effects:* Buon film, si perde un pò nel finale.

*Memento:* Geniale, la trama è un vero e proprio puzzle che viene composto pezzo per pezzo e ci fa entrare nella testa del protagonista.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (9 Luglio 2013)

*Blow* gran film, pochi punti morti e Johnny Depp ovviamente è una garanzia.

*Voto 8.5*


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Flight
> *
> Film di Robet Zemeckis con un grandissimo Denzel Washington. Il film racconta la storia di Whip Whitaker (Washington) pilota straordinario di aerei, che si ritrova a dover far fronte a un possibile disastro aereo evitato. La sua bravura e fortuna lo porteranno a compiere il miracolo ma, dietro di se, una scia di dipendenza da alcol e droga lo seguirà per tutta la pellicola.
> Non il miglior film di Zemeckis ma comunque un film godibile che, anche se prevedibile in alcune scene, vi farà riflettere e commuovere grazie ad un cast ottimo anche nei comprimari.
> ...


 


Non sono d'accordo, Rec 3 è stupenditissimo..


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Non sono d'accordo, Rec 3 è stupenditissimo..





scusa ma non riesco a dire altro


----------



## Tifo'o (9 Luglio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> scusa ma non riesco a dire altro



Bè un film d'azione alla fine. Per gli amanti del genere è tanta roba. Imho


----------



## Brain84 (9 Luglio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bè un film d'azione alla fine. Per gli amanti del genere è tanta roba. Imho



io lo vedo un film d'orrore osceno, con attori che compiono azioni a dir poco stupide e la scelta infelice della telecamera fissa che fa perdere ogni immedesimazione


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2013)

*Project X-Una festa che spacca* Epico, epico epico  che roba allucinante


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Project X-Una festa che spacca* Epico, epico epico  che roba allucinante



Visto l'anno scorso. Divertente, ma esagerato all'ennesima potenza, in pieno stile ammeriggano.


----------



## juventino (14 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Visto l'anno scorso. Divertente, ma esagerato all'ennesima potenza, in pieno stile ammeriggano.



A mio avviso è poprio quello il punto di forza. Ogni volta che pensi "ok, hanno raggiunta l'apice" vieni smentito. Poi questi film chiaramente non devono mai essere presi sul serio


----------



## mefisto94 (14 Luglio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> *Side Effects:* Buon film, si perde un pò nel finale.
> 
> *Memento:* _*Geniale, la trama è un vero e proprio puzzle che viene composto pezzo per pezzo e ci fa entrare nella testa del protagonista.*_



Visto stamattina. Niente male davvero...


----------



## yelle (14 Luglio 2013)

*Pacific Rim*.


----------



## Andreas89 (15 Luglio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> A mio avviso è poprio quello il punto di forza. Ogni volta che pensi "ok, hanno raggiunta l'apice" vieni smentito. Poi questi film chiaramente non devono mai essere presi sul serio



Ovviamente, però raggiunge un apice di follia che sfiora il ridicolo. Poi certo, hai ragione nel dire che vedi un tipologia di films esclusivamente per farti 4 risate e divertirti un po'.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Bè un film d'azione alla fine. Per gli amanti del genere è tanta roba. Imho



Film d'azione??? 
Concordo con [MENTION=115]Brain84[/MENTION] : è una pirlata pazzesca, atroce.


----------



## Brain84 (19 Luglio 2013)

*...e tu vivrai nel terrore! L'aldilà*

Film di Lucio fulci del 1981. Il miglior horror italiano mai creato. Fulci si beve in un sorso Argento e tutta la sua filmografia.

voto: 9.5


----------



## Brain84 (23 Luglio 2013)

*Ladri di cadaveri - Burke & Hare*

Film del 2011, regia di John Landis. Finalmente Landis ritorna con un una commedia horror che funziona benissimo. Cast eccezionale, tempi comici perfetti, scenografie e costumi perfetti e quell'idea di fetido e marcio che pervade la pellicola dall'inizio alla fine.
Uno dei migliori film del 2011.

voto: 7.5


*Paura nella città dei morti viventi*

Altro film di Fulci, altro cult assoluto. Non ai livelli di l'Aldilà ma comunque spettacolare. Qui ritroviamo la scena da cui Tarantino ha preso ispirazione per la scena in cui Uma Thurman viene sepolata viva in Kill Bill. 
Qui ritroviamo anche quella che a mio avviso entra di diritto in una delle 3 scene splatter migliori mai viste al cinema.

voto. 8.5


----------



## Andreas89 (29 Luglio 2013)

*Il mistero della strega di Blair*

Film classico, che molti conosceranno. Un'opera particolare, certamente non un horror, anche se non saprei dire a che genere appartenga.


----------



## Snake (29 Luglio 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Il mistero della strega di Blair*
> 
> Film classico, che molti conosceranno. Un'opera particolare, certamente non un horror, anche se non saprei dire a che genere appartenga.


Quel film è claustrofobico e mette un ansia pazzesca, è stato il pioniere di un nuovo modo di fare cinema, nel suo genere per me un piccolo capolavoro


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Luglio 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> Quel film è claustrofobico e mette un ansia pazzesca, è stato il pioniere di un nuovo modo di fare cinema, nel suo genere per me un piccolo capolavoro



C'è anche il secondo capitolo, ma dicono che sia una mezza chiavica, non certamente all'altezza del primo.


----------



## 2515 (30 Luglio 2013)

*2 Single a Nozze*: Film a dir poco esilarante, Owen e Vince sono una coppia fantastica e i loro doppiatori per il film hanno reso tutto ancora migliore. Storia originale, personaggi molto divertenti. Owen che ad una certa età inizia a sentirsi meschino per ciò che fa e sente che gli manca qualcosa nella vita, Vince invece che se ne frega e pensa a divertirsi, poi Isla Fisher è da capottarsi come recita, la ragazza mezza fuori di testa ma che ha il pregio di sapere sempre quello che vuole e di prenderselo ogni volta. Bradley Cooper in sto film è perfetto come il classico (parolaccia che inizia per S) pieno di soldi, davvero vien voglia di prenderlo a schiaffi dal mattino alla sera, grande interpretazione. Christopher Walken e Jane Seymour sono ottimi nel loro ruolo, classico matrimonio senza emozioni dove la moglie cerca un po' di pepe appena le è possibile mentre il marito pensa solo alla politica, ma considera importante la propria famiglia e decide di appoggiare le figlie nelle loro scelte di vita. Poi il fratello finocchio fa crepare.XD Così come pure la nonna sboccata.XD Ciliegina sulla torta Ferrell, da scapottarsi dal ridere con lui!
Unico neo che riesco a trovare è il personaggio interpretato da Rachel McAdams che recita piuttosto bene, ma non ha senso di esistere per me. Una che sta con un tipo da tre anni e mezzo e non sa nemmeno se lo ama, ma non è affatto una ragazza frivola infatti è molto seria sulle scelte di vita e questo la pone in totale contrapposizione con la sorella, ma la fa sembrare davvero una scema. Emblematico è quando esprime dubbi sul matrimonio della sorella dopo appena 4 mesi di frequentazione e il padre la zittisce, non con cattiveria, dicendo "Quando sai quello che vuoi, sai quello che vuoi."

Voto *9*, per il suo genere è meritatissimo.


----------



## runner (30 Luglio 2013)

*to rome with love*

sempre bello!!


----------



## Morghot (30 Luglio 2013)

Pacific Rim, na bella scazzottata fra robottoni e mostri, non potevo chiedere di meglio.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Agosto 2013)

Mi sto rivedendo Moneyball.

Mamma mia 

Un giorno anche il calcio aprirà gli occhi.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (2 Agosto 2013)

Il dittatore dello stato libero di Bananas


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (4 Agosto 2013)

Il curioso caso di Benjamin Button

Molto commovente questo film, non me lo aspettavo così..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Agosto 2013)

Rocky III voto: 9


----------



## Aphex (4 Agosto 2013)

Drive

Bello bello, mi ha preso un casino. Solo per la colonna sonora meriterebbe 9, mostruosa.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Agosto 2013)

Chi mi consiglia un bel filmetto da un'ora e mezza, tipo thriller, da vedere?


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi mi consiglia un bel filmetto da un'ora e mezza, tipo thriller, da vedere?



Io ti consiglierei una bella serie tv adatta a te, tipo Will & Grace.


----------



## Frikez (5 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Io ti consiglierei una bella serie tv adatta a te, tipo Will & Grace.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Agosto 2013)

Ho visto "I soliti sospetti"


----------



## Darren Marshall (5 Agosto 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sto rivedendo Moneyball.
> 
> Mamma mia
> 
> Un giorno anche il calcio aprirà gli occhi.


Bellissimo film! Purtroppo il calcio non arriverà mai a quel punto.


----------



## Brain84 (5 Agosto 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Chi mi consiglia un bel filmetto da un'ora e mezza, tipo thriller, da vedere?



Spider di David Cronenberg.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Agosto 2013)

Ho visto Ted  Mi aspettavo un film completamente diverso, cioè che l'orsacchiotto non parlava sul serio ma solamente il protagonista poteva sentirlo. E' una commedia leggera leggera. Voto 7.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Agosto 2013)

*E venne il giorno*

Film con protagonosta Mark Wahlberg. Direi un'opera particolare.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (6 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *E venne il giorno*
> 
> Film con protagonosta Mark Wahlberg. Direi un'opera particolare.



L'ho visto anche io qualche tempo fa, a me sinceramente è piaciuto ma la critica è stata micidiale contro questo film.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

runner ha scritto:


> *to rome with love*
> 
> sempre bello!!


L'ho visto ieri, mi ha fatto letteralmente schifo


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> L'ho visto anche io qualche tempo fa, a me sinceramente è piaciuto ma la critica è stata micidiale contro questo film.



Tutti i film di Shyamalan sono particolari, quelli di fantascienza sono quelli che mi sono piaciuti di più..poi dipende sempre se ti piace o meno il genere. Comunque i critici non capiscono veramente un tubo.



Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'ho visto ieri, mi ha fatto letteralmente schifo



Quoto il trevigiano, peggior film di Woody..guardatevi Midnight in Paris che è un capolavoro.


----------



## Jaqen (6 Agosto 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Quoto il trevigiano, peggior film di Woody..guardatevi Midnight in Paris che è un capolavoro.


Trevigiano?????


----------



## Frikez (6 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> Trevigiano?????



Più o meno


----------



## runner (7 Agosto 2013)

Jaqen ha scritto:


> L'ho visto ieri, mi ha fatto letteralmente schifo



Hahahahaa............

"oh i gusto sò gusti"


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (7 Agosto 2013)

L'Era Glaciale 4


----------



## Snake (8 Agosto 2013)

*Scott Pilgrim Vs The World*

Film semplicemente GENIALE, capolavoro incompreso


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2013)

Rocky IV 

Voto: 9


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Rocky IV
> 
> Voto: 9



Il fatto che vedessi Rocky era quotato a 1.01


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (8 Agosto 2013)

ieri ho rivisto "apocalypse now" film capolavoro con un'interpretazione monumentale del colonnello kurtz da parte di marlon brandoave:)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il fatto che vedessi Rocky era quotato a 1.01



 te l'hai visto? te gasa parecchio


----------



## Sesfips (9 Agosto 2013)

*Non aprite quella porta - L'inizio*

Bellissimo. Film un pò cruento ma bello.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> *Non aprite quella porta - L'inizio*
> 
> Bellissimo. Film un pò cruento ma bello.



L'hai visto su MTV?


----------



## Sesfips (9 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'hai visto su MTV?



Sisi, ma l'avevo già visto una volta. Rimane comunque un bel film da rivedere.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Sisi, ma l'avevo già visto una volta. Rimane comunque un bel film da rivedere.



Concordo, l'ho visto qualche anno fa. Di certo di qualità maggiore rispetto all'ultimo, quello in 3D, una vera boiata cinematografica.


----------



## Sesfips (9 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Concordo, l'ho visto qualche anno fa. Di certo di qualità maggiore rispetto all'ultimo, quello in 3D, una vera boiata cinematografica.



Verissimo.
Mi è parso proprio una fesseria di film.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Verissimo.
> Mi è parso proprio una fesseria di film.



Una vera schifezza per il genere.


----------



## Sesfips (9 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Una vera schifezza per il genere.



Assolutamente. Soprattutto se paragonato agli altri film della saga.
Ormai il 3D ce lo infilano in tutti i nuovi film, come se fosse un'esperienza unica e irripetibile. Mah.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Il 3D va bene per il filmetti tipo "Final Destination" et similia. Gli altri vanno visti col semplice 2D, cioè pensa a Shining in 3D.......


----------



## Sesfips (9 Agosto 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Il 3D va bene per il filmetti tipo "Final Destination" et similia. Gli altri vanno visti col semplice 2D, cioè pensa a Shining in 3D.......



Si che poi il 3D non è ovviamente il male assoluto, se si pensa ad esempio ad un grandissimo capolavoro come Avatar, quello si che fu una vera innovazione.


----------



## Andreas89 (9 Agosto 2013)

Sesfips ha scritto:


> Si che poi il 3D non è ovviamente il male assoluto, se si pensa ad esempio ad un grandissimo capolavoro come Avatar, quello si che fu una vera innovazione.


----------



## Frikez (9 Agosto 2013)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Scott Pilgrim Vs The World*
> 
> Film semplicemente GENIALE, capolavoro incompreso



Se non l'hai già fatto guardati Napoleon Dynamite, per rimanere in tema


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Agosto 2013)

La Guerra dei Roses


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Agosto 2013)

Cinderella Man: 9
gran film...James Braddock è stato veramente un grande uomo


----------



## runner (27 Agosto 2013)

*Un mondo perfetto diretto da Clint Eastwood*

film in cui Kevin Costner come al solito è spettacolare....


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2013)

Prometheus.
Ridley Scott deve restituirmi due ore della mia vita.


----------



## BB7 (6 Settembre 2013)

*G.I. Joe - Retaliation:* Classico film d'azione di ogni anno.

*World War Z:* Film con buoni effetti speciali che parte bene però poi la trama non si evolve abbastanza


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (8 Settembre 2013)

*L'evocazione - The Conjuring *

Bel film!


----------



## Miro (9 Settembre 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Prometheus.
> Ridley Scott deve restituirmi due ore della mia vita.



Hanno fatto una gigantesca porcheria togliendo le scene tagliate, alcune di queste cambiano totalmente il punto di vista del film.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Ad esempio hanno tagliato la scena dove l'ingegnere da una risposta al'automa prima di ammazzare tutti quanti.


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (12 Settembre 2013)

Elysium voto 6,5

Un classico film di fantascienza, niente di che ma carino.


----------



## BB7 (12 Settembre 2013)

*We're The Millers:* Classico film comico con molte volgarità

*Man Of Steel:* Tutto sommato è carino ma mi aspettavo qualcosa di più

*People Like Us:* Film che parte bene ma poi rimane abbastanza scontato e prevedibile


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2013)

*The First Time:* Bel film d'amore adolescenziale 

*The Bling Ring:* Un'ora e mezza buttata via.


----------



## BB7 (15 Settembre 2013)

*This Is The End:* B-movie farcito di attori famosi. Alcune scene fanno molto ridere ma in generale non è niente di che


----------



## Gekyn (15 Settembre 2013)

*K-Pax:*molto bello


----------



## BB7 (17 Settembre 2013)

*The Kings Of Summer:* Carino

*Blade Runner:* Film sopravvalutato, noioso.


----------



## Snake (17 Settembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Se non l'hai già fatto guardati Napoleon Dynamite, per rimanere in tema



Visto ieri, che tipo  le crocchette in tasca


----------



## juventino (20 Settembre 2013)

*Wallace e Gromit-La maledizione del coniglio mannaro.* Molto bello e divertente, ma con Wallace e Gromit sapevo che non sarei rimasto deluso.
*Esp 2* Non è un capolavoro (nemmeno il primo lo era), ma tra i film girati a telecamera a mano è sicuramente uno dei migliori.


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2013)

PippoInzaghi92 ha scritto:


> Elysium voto 6,5
> 
> Un classico film di fantascienza, niente di che ma carino.



.

Più che dignitoso per gli amanti del genere, comunque.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (20 Ottobre 2013)

Sei in Buone Mani voto 8,5


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2013)

*Monster University:* Fantastico, forse anche meglio del predecessore.

*I Soliti Sospetti:* Carino ma prevedibile imho.


----------



## Andrea89 (21 Ottobre 2013)

Troy doppiato in dialetto abruzzese.Fantastico
Ed il sogno di Achille finalmente si avvera


----------



## Sesfips (7 Novembre 2013)

*Come ti spaccio la famiglia:* Bellissimo e divertente.

Ps. Emma Roberts


----------



## Fabry_cekko (13 Dicembre 2013)

The Italian Job: 10
Film stupendo, mai noioso e senza scene violente...capolavoro

Mark e Jason sono dei grandi


----------



## Angstgegner (15 Dicembre 2013)

Visto Hunger games.
Che schifo. Non avendo visto il primo poi ho capito ben poco.
Mi è sembrato la versione discount di Avatar.
Voto 4 



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> The Italian Job: 10
> Film stupendo, mai noioso e senza scene violente...capolavoro
> 
> Mark e Jason sono dei grandi


Film che adoro.
Credo di saperlo a memoria.


----------



## Nicco (15 Dicembre 2013)

Quei bravi ragazzi.

Quando si dice un bel film per davvero.


----------



## Brain84 (16 Dicembre 2013)

Thor 2 
Prima parte noiosa, seconda migliore ma fin troppo comica

Voto 5,5


----------



## Hellscream (26 Dicembre 2013)

La Vita di Adele

Bello, da spunto per qualche riflessione, non esagerato (sebbene 12 minuti non stop siano tanti...)


----------



## Sir Yussen (27 Dicembre 2013)

Beowulf & Grendel


----------



## Snake (7 Gennaio 2014)

*Warrior *

Meraviglioso, uno dei film più belli che ho visto negli ultimi anni, finale da lacrime agli occhi


----------



## Stex (7 Gennaio 2014)

*rush *pensavo meglio

*road trip* ahahahahahah visto mille volte ma fantastico

*don jon* simpatico  va visto


----------



## Frikez (8 Gennaio 2014)

* Molière in bicicletta*

Divertente commedia francese, voto 7+


----------



## Nicco (22 Gennaio 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> *Warrior *
> 
> Meraviglioso, uno dei film più belli che ho visto negli ultimi anni, finale da lacrime agli occhi



Bellissimo.


Ieri ho visto: Limitless

Filmettino ino ino


----------



## O Animal (22 Gennaio 2014)

Captain Phillips

Look at me... Look at me... I'm the captain now...   se non daranno l'oscar a questo ragazzo alla sua prima esperienza davanti ad una telecamera per me sarà uno scandalo.. adesso lo aspetto nel biopic di Ronaldinho.. 

La Clip:


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## juventino (5 Febbraio 2014)

*American History X*
Un capolavoro, che aiuta a comprendere come i movimenti di estrema destra riescano a plagiare tanti ragazzi.
Voto 9


----------



## Brain84 (5 Febbraio 2014)

*The Counselor - il procuratore*
Indegno è l'aggettivo giusto. Un grande cast gettato alle ortiche e un Ridley Scott che ha perso completamente la bussola inserendo scene di sesso gratuite che risultano qui insignificanti e volgari.
*4.5*

*Red 2*
Seguito del film che mi fece divertire con quei simpatici "arzilli vecchietti". Si gioca a rimandi e prese in giro di film d'azione come Wanted. Bruce Willis in grande spolvero, Malkovich gigioneggia e Helen Mirren sempre più cazzuta. Mary‑Louise Parker piacevole scoperta.
*6.5/7*


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Febbraio 2014)

Nemico Pubblico Numero 1 prima parte

gran filmone proprio come piacciono a me...Vincent Cassel ha recitato benissimo, non mi delude mai
Depardieu lo odio

c'è qualcuno che ha visto la seconda parte? L'ora della fuga del 2009? Qual è il migliore?


----------



## Morghot (5 Marzo 2014)

Snowpiercer al cinema e Hunger Games.

Molto belli entrambi, snowpiercer solo sul finale per me perde un po', hunger games piacevole scoperta (avevo infondati pregiudizi)


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> io personalmente ho visto:
> 
> Edge of Tomorrow - molto molto carino, ottima regia, un pò scopiazzato da Source Code (ma solo per quanto riguarda il concetto di "rivivere la giornata")..non è il classico sci-fi e a tratti strappa anche parecchi sorrisi
> 
> Locke - buonissimo prodotto, sicuramente "originale", un film che fa riflettere..era difficilissimo rendere interessante un film ambientato per un'ora e mezzo TUTTO dentro una macchina, ma ci sono riusciti e spiace veramente che sia passato parecchio sottotraccia..un film sulla bellezza della vita e sull'importanza della famiglia, da vedere assolutamente



L'ho visto al cinema Edge of Tomorrow. Ben fatto, non certamente un capolavoro, però nella sua annata sicuramente risalta.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

concordo anche con chi elogia Snowpiercer, personalmente adoro questo genere di film...

prossimamente dovrei guardare "Solo Gli Amanti Sopravvivono", cast eccelso e sfilza di critiche positive, spero sia davvero bello come dicono!


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> concordo anche con chi elogia Snowpiercer, personalmente adoro questo genere di film...
> 
> prossimamente dovrei guardare "Solo Gli Amanti Sopravvivono", cast eccelso e sfilza di critiche positive, spero sia davvero bello come dicono!



Snowpiercer è già comunque di altro livello rispetto a Egde of Tomorrow. La democrazia di Hobbes in salsa catastrofica.

Ecco questo è un capolavoro. Non è solo forma.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Snowpiercer è già comunque di altro livello rispetto a Egde of Tomorrow. La democrazia di Hobbes in salsa catastrofica.
> 
> Ecco questo è un capolavoro. Non è solo forma.



sicuramente ha uno "spessore" diverso, fa riflettere, affronta temi più importanti e più complessi, oltre che più vasti

però non è un capolavoro al 100%, nel senso che qualcosa nelle inquadrature e nell'uso della camera m'ha fatto storcere leggermente il naso..dovrei riguardarlo una seconda volta, ma ad una prima visione ho visto un aspetto poco cinematografico ed elegante, piuttosto semplice ecco..


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> sicuramente ha uno "spessore" diverso, fa riflettere, affronta temi più importanti e più complessi, oltre che più vasti
> 
> però non è un capolavoro al 100%, nel senso che qualcosa nelle inquadrature e nell'uso della camera m'ha fatto storcere leggermente il naso..dovrei riguardarlo una seconda volta, ma ad una prima visione ho visto un aspetto poco cinematografico ed elegante, piuttosto semplice ecco..



Sì forse ho esagerato.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Sì forse ho esagerato.



nono, è sicuramente bello, e ben fatto...ma imho non è paragonabile a 1984 o Minority Report, parlando sempre di futuri distopici


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (24 Settembre 2014)

The Thing di John Carpenter


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2014)

ultimamente ho visto Divergent, 'na specie di Hunger Games, però m'è piaciuto


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> The Thing di John Carpenter



nuovo, soprattutto  però è un grande classico, l'ho sempre adorato

anche il reboot/prequel non è male, anche se un pò scarso a livello di "mordente" e di interpretazioni



Snake ha scritto:


> ultimamente ho visto Divergent, 'na specie di Hunger Games, però m'è piaciuto



Divergent non l'ho visto ma ho il sospetto che Hunger Games sia molto meglio..tu me lo consiglieresti? chiedo perchè questi film sono un pò tutti uguali (Hunger Games escluso, che per questioni di sviluppo di idee ritengo molto buono) e sembra diventata l'ultima moda ad Hollywood, quella dei futuri distopici (adesso c'è anche The Giver)


----------



## Snake (24 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> nuovo, soprattutto  però è un grande classico, l'ho sempre adorato
> 
> anche il reboot/prequel non è male, anche se un pò scarso a livello di "mordente" e di interpretazioni
> 
> ...


si chiariamoci, non è un capolavoro, è giusto per passare due ore e mezza, a me è piaciuto


----------



## DexMorgan (24 Settembre 2014)

Divergent a me è piaciuto un fottio, così come Hunger Games [a proposito, è in uscita l'ultimo capitolo della saga che però verrà suddiviso in due film differenti].

L'altra sera ho visto al cinema "la preda perfetta". Merita. Il doppiaggio non è il top ma a me è piaciuto molto.


----------



## Penny.wise (24 Settembre 2014)

Sta moda di dividere sempre l'ultimo film in due parti è orribile..tanto per allungare il brodo..


----------



## EleRossonera93 (25 Settembre 2014)

L'ultimo film non me lo ricordo più... L'ultimo film degno di memoria Donnie Darko


----------



## kispa17 (25 Settembre 2014)

EleRossonera93 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo film non me lo ricordo più... L'ultimo film degno di memoria Donnie Darko



Concordo...è un film stupendo! Difficile nella comprensione, ma veramente bello


----------



## MissRossonera (26 Settembre 2014)

Al cinema le Tartarughe Ninja!


----------



## Brain84 (26 Settembre 2014)

*I Mercenari 3:*
Meglio di quanto credessi, fracassone, divertente, senza trama e con effetti speciali non al top

*6+*


*Smetto quando voglio:*
Una chiara ispirazione da Breaking Bad per un film italiano godibile, dall'ottima recitazione e dal buon ritmo narrativo. Ho apprezzato molto la fotografia

*7 e mezzo*


----------



## Penny.wise (27 Settembre 2014)

Trascendence: abbastanza bruttino, peccato perchè poteva essere un capolavoro a livello di trama...e perchè i temi trattati sono profondi, etici, complessi, importanti, di ampio respiro e sicuramente fanno riflettere e discutere, ma per essere anche un ottimo film doveva essere affidato a un Nolan, per dire


----------



## DR_1 (29 Settembre 2014)

Sin City 2.

Non come il primo, ma comunque un buon sequel. Eva Green MVP.


----------



## Morghot (6 Ottobre 2014)

Stasera davano l'ultimo di The Dark Knight su italia uno e ne ho approfittato per vederlo.

Bello sì ma...


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



bane ammazzato come uno scagnozzo qualunque in un nanosecondo con battuta annessa ha fatto precipitare la mia valutazione sul film


----------



## juventino (6 Ottobre 2014)

Il Castello Errante di Howl. Vergognoso che nel 2005 fu battuto agli Oscar da Wallace e Gromit.


----------



## Penny.wise (8 Ottobre 2014)

Morghot ha scritto:


> Stasera davano l'ultimo di The Dark Knight su italia uno e ne ho approfittato per vederlo.
> 
> Bello sì ma...
> 
> ...



effettivamente quella parte è piaciuta poco anche a me, ma credo vada vista nell'ottica che non essendo il villain principale può essere liquidato in fretta..certo è un passaggio di consegne piuttosto brusco, io avrei chiuso la sua parte alcuni momenti prima (con la rottura della maschera per intenderci)..


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Novembre 2014)

Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind. Una vera carreyalata direi, molto più del Truman Show. [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] fa decisamente per te.


----------



## Penny.wise (15 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Eternal sunshine of the spotless mind. Una vera carreyalata direi, molto più del Truman Show. [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] fa decisamente per te.



why?


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> why?



Ci deve veramente essere un why ?


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (16 Novembre 2014)

Interstellar, ieri al cinema 
Bello ma volevo gli alieni!


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2014)

I guardiani della galassia, una "bip" pazzesca


----------



## BB7 (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> I guardiani della galassia, una "bip" pazzesca



Ma se è uno dei migliori film del genere...


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma se è uno dei migliori film del genere...



IMO

Per un profano la storia non sta né in cielo né in terra, devi prendere troppe cose così come vengono.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Mi sembra strano che degli sconosciuti senza background si uniscano in una squadra supergalattica così in 5 minuti. E' un film fatto per vendere. I dialoghi poi...


----------



## BB7 (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> IMO
> 
> Per un profano la storia non sta né in cielo né in terra, devi prendere troppe cose così come vengono.
> 
> ...



Capisco i tuoi dubbi ma è proprio questo lo stile dei Guardiani della Galassia. Bastava il trailer per capire che si tratta di una specie di Avengers ma con più scene comiche ed infatti è così. Inoltre il bello è proprio il fatto che non si tratta di una "squadra supergalattica" anzi son dei tizi messi a caso e senza chissà quali abilità in un universo fantasy. Alla fine ci sta perchè sei vai per vedere questo genere di film ti aspetti proprio questo: mazzate, effetti speciali, paesaggi irrealistici e umorismo.


----------



## Nicco (16 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Capisco i tuoi dubbi ma è proprio questo lo stile dei Guardiani della Galassia. Bastava il trailer per capire che si tratta di una specie di Avengers ma con più scene comiche ed infatti è così. Inoltre il bello è proprio il fatto che non si tratta di una "squadra supergalattica" anzi son dei tizi messi a caso e senza chissà quali abilità in un universo fantasy. Alla fine ci sta perchè sei vai per vedere questo genere di film ti aspetti proprio questo: mazzate, effetti speciali, paesaggi irrealistici e umorismo.


Si a dir la verità me lo aspettavo, però mi aspettavo anche una caratterizzazione maggiore dei personaggi che credo nel fumetto ci sia (non lo so, mai letto), probabilmente avverrà nei prossimi film? In fondo in avengers ogni personaggio ha comunque un noto "passato" e una storia a sé. Capisco che sia impossibile magari per questi personaggi minori ma uno sforzo potevano farlo. E' tutto buttato lì per dare spettacolo e basta.


----------



## BB7 (16 Novembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> Si a dir la verità me lo aspettavo, però mi aspettavo anche una caratterizzazione maggiore dei personaggi che credo nel fumetto ci sia (non lo so, mai letto), probabilmente avverrà nei prossimi film? In fondo in avengers ogni personaggio ha comunque un noto "passato" e una storia a sé. Capisco che sia impossibile magari per questi personaggi minori ma uno sforzo potevano farlo. E' tutto buttato lì per dare spettacolo e basta.



Quello che dici tu è giusto ma lo stesso discorso vale per gli Avengers o altri. Alla fine quello che conosciamo dei supereroi più famosi è grazie a fumetti o altri fattori esterni al film, se escludiamo le saghe dedicate a ciascuno individualmente. Ma in questo caso non era possibile fare 3 film per ciascun personaggio e dovendo raccontare una storia in 2 ore non si ha il tempo materiale per approfondire. Ovviamente conoscendo qualcosa dai fumetti il discorso cambia, anche se il film si discosta da essi in tante cose. Prima tra tutte la storia di Star-Lord. Però ripeto è un film che bisogna guardare con un "mind-setting" preciso e risulta bello, infatti ha voti molto positivi dall'utenza di Imdb.


----------



## Penny.wise (18 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ci deve veramente essere un why ?



mi sono perso 
comunque lo guarderò, allora, dato che ti sei prodigato nel consiglio 
ma è bello o no, che non l'ho ancora capito


----------



## BB7 (18 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> mi sono perso
> comunque lo guarderò, allora, dato che ti sei prodigato nel consiglio
> ma è bello o no, che non l'ho ancora capito



Personalmente l'ho trovato carino. L'idea di fondo è interessante ma si perde un pò in scene comiche poco riuscite


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Personalmente l'ho trovato carino. L'idea di fondo è interessante ma si perde un pò in scene comiche poco riuscite



Magari non sarà prorpio perfetto ma è meglio dell'80% della produzione cinematrografica che esce ogni anno.


----------



## Penny.wise (18 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Personalmente l'ho trovato carino. L'idea di fondo è interessante ma si perde un pò in scene comiche poco riuscite



thanks 
comunque: ultimi film visti, i più belli di Guy Ritchie...Snatch (fantastico, ma l'avevo già visto un altro paio di volte), Lock E Stock (molto divertente, mi è piaciuto un casino), RockNRolla (idem come sopra) e Revolver (da vedere, film originale e molto molto particolare).


----------



## Penny.wise (18 Novembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Magari non sarà prorpio perfetto ma è meglio dell'80% della produzione cinematrografica che esce ogni anno.



già il fatto che ci sia Carrey è (era) una garanzia..nettamente l'ultimo grande attore comico (insieme a Ben Stiller) di Hollywood..


----------



## BB7 (18 Novembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> già il fatto che ci sia Carrey è (era) una garanzia..nettamente l'ultimo grande attore comico (insieme a Ben Stiller) di Hollywood..



Sicuramente ma in questo film così come in Number 23 interpreta un ruolo "serio"


----------



## mefisto94 (18 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ma in questo film così come in Number 23 interpreta un ruolo "serio"



Per me anche the truman show, se vogliamo.


----------



## Penny.wise (19 Novembre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente ma in questo film così come in Number 23 interpreta un ruolo "serio"



sì intendevo dire che è un grande attore a prescindere, ma ovviamente rientra in quel genere 
l'ultimo che ho visto con lui è stato Il Mago della Truffa o qualcosa del genere, anni e anni fa, penso uno dei film più brutti che siano mai stati proiettati..da lì in poi è cominciato il declino, poretto..



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me anche the truman show, se vogliamo.



assolutamente, è un film molto meno leggero e superficiale rispetto alle solite commedie, è un genere a sè stante


----------



## Aldo (19 Novembre 2014)

Io ho visto:
Transformers L'era dell'estinzione e non mi è piaciuto.
X-Men Giorni di un lontano futuro 
Thermae Romae, un film fatto dai Giapponesi il primo che ho visto, e l'ultimo che vedrò in vita mia. Non lo guardate assolutamente fa schifo.
Il prossimo che guarderò Apes Revolution - Il pianeta delle scimmie è il sequel dell'alba del pianeta delle scimmie


----------



## mandraghe (19 Novembre 2014)

"The raid 2" di Gareth Evans  




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
non è l'ultimo film visto ma guardati quello che ho nell'avatar


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> [MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
> non è l'ultimo film visto ma guardati quello che ho nell'avatar



Messo in lista.

Dato che ci sono io consiglio a tutti mr. Nobody, la forma si sposa magnificamente con i contenuti.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2014)

*Godzilla* - Versione cinematografica largamente migliore del 1998 targata Emmerich. Molto più vicina all'originale del 1954, ritmo lento ma non per questo noioso, ottimi effetti speciali e fotografia eccellente. 
*Voto 7*

*The Amazing Spiderman 2 - il potere di Electro* - troppa carne al fuoco, come in Spiderman 3 di Raimi, un Electro troppo scemo per essere vero (peccato per Jamie Foxx che apprezzo molto come attore) Rhino personaggio che comparirà nel prossimo capitolo anche se qui appare poco fa comunque danni per quant'è macchiettistico e fastidioso. Unica nota positiva gli effetti speciali e la solita Zia May (Sally Field). 
*Voto 5*

*Annabelle* - Spin-off del bellissimo The Conjuring. Non fa paura, annoia, pochi colpi di scena, recitazione rivedibile e regia insipida. 
*Voto 4.5*

*I Guardiani della Galassia *- uno o forse il miglior film Marvel. 
*Voto 9*

*Cub** - piccole prede *- osceno. 
*Voto 3*

*Interstellar* - meraviglioso, spettacolare, emozionante. 
*Voto 9*

*Lo Sciacallo* - Jake Gyllenhaal in stato di grazia per un film senza intoppi e ricco di suspance e colpi di scena. 
*Voto 8.5*

*Clown* - Horror che si rifà ai clichè degli anni '80, personaggi poco sviscerati, qualche macro difetto ma per essere un opera prima non mi è dispiaciuto del tutto. 
*voto 5.5*

*Castaway on the Moon* - film Coreano mai considerato qua in Italia nonostante la vittoria di un premio proprio da noi nel 2010. Fa ridere, commuovere, pensare..emozionante e profondo. Un piccolo, grande capolavoro. 
*Voto 9.5*


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> *Godzilla* - Versione cinematografica largamente migliore del 1998 targata Emmerich. Molto più vicina all'originale del 1954, ritmo lento ma non per questo noioso, ottimi effetti speciali e fotografia eccellente.
> *Voto 7*
> 
> *The Amazing Spiderman 2 - il potere di Electro* - troppa carne al fuoco, come in Spiderman 3 di Raimi, un Electro troppo scemo per essere vero (peccato per Jamie Foxx che apprezzo molto come attore) Rhino personaggio che comparirà nel prossimo capitolo anche se qui appare poco fa comunque danni per quant'è macchiettistico e fastidioso. Unica nota positiva gli effetti speciali e la solita Zia May (Sally Field).
> ...



complimenti, finalmente qualcuno che sento che è andato a vedere Lo Sciacallo..vale la pena?
personalmente uno dei film che aspettavo di più.
Interstellar molto bello, Godzilla carino e più fedele all'originale, Amazing Spider-Man 2 più bello del primo imho, i Guardiani devo vederlo..ma per adesso il migliore Marvel per me è stato Cap America The Winter Soldier, forse uno dei migliori cinecomic in generale (dietro solo alla trilogia di Nolan e a Watchmen)


----------



## Brain84 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> complimenti, finalmente qualcuno che sento che è andato a vedere Lo Sciacallo..vale la pena?
> personalmente uno dei film che aspettavo di più.
> Interstellar molto bello, Godzilla carino e più fedele all'originale, Amazing Spider-Man 2 più bello del primo imho, i Guardiani devo vederlo..ma per adesso il migliore Marvel per me è stato Cap America The Winter Soldier, forse uno dei migliori cinecomic in generale (dietro solo alla trilogia di Nolan e a Watchmen)



Lo sciacallo è magnifico, non perderlo!
Amazing Spiderman 2 per me è largamente sotto al primo che avevo apprezzato molto
Il miglior Marvel per me è The Avengers e il miglior cinecomic è tra il primo Batman di Burton, il secondo di Nolan e Hellboy 2. Dark Knight Rising non mi è piaciuto granchè


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Lo sciacallo è magnifico, non perderlo!
> Amazing Spiderman 2 per me è largamente sotto al primo che avevo apprezzato molto
> Il miglior Marvel per me è The Avengers e il miglior cinecomic è tra il primo Batman di Burton, il secondo di Nolan e Hellboy 2. Dark Knight Rising non mi è piaciuto granchè



il primo Spider-Man mi è piaciuto meno perchè forse è stato molto brusco il passaggio tra quello di Raimi e quello nuovo (più fedele all'originale)..una volta abituato, mi sono gustato meglio il secondo, che è anche più drammatico imho (quantomeno la fine, anche se incredibilmente le pagine disegnate del fumetto resero mille volte meglio del live-action la stessa situazione, tanto per fare capire cosa erano i fumetti di una volta)..The Avengers è molto bello ma è fracassone, il che è un punto sia a favore (ci sono tante battute e scontri, non manca mai l'azione) che a sfavore (è poco "serio" e per questo preferisco Cap America 2 che è più drammatico e più spy-story)..il Batman di Burton me lo ero scordato, gran film, un Joker classico come quello delle storie di 30 e più anni fa, ma per me The Dark Knight è meglio su tutta la linea, compreso il Joker stesso.

Watchmen spero tu l'abbia visto.


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Visto oggi the Goodfellas. Ecco questo [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] non te lo consiglierei (anche se probabilmente l'avrai già visto), è la brutta copia della storia del buon Tony. 2 gradini sotto scarface. Mi stupisco che abbia un rating così elevato in giro.


----------



## Penny.wise (3 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Visto oggi the Goodfellas. Ecco questo [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] non te lo consiglierei (anche se probabilmente l'avrai già visto), è la brutta copia della storia del buon Tony. 2 gradini sotto scarface. Mi stupisco che abbia un rating così elevato in giro.



già visto  tutto sommato è un bel film, specie se rapportato alle pagliacciate di oggi, certo film come Il Padrino, C'Era Una Volta In America, Scarface gli danno le piste..lo metto sullo stesso livello di Bronx (dacci un'occhiata che non è male) ma ovviamente Tony Montana, probabilmente mio personaggio cinematografico preferito in assoluto, è ben altra roba..

comunque chi è amante dei gangster movie si guardi quelli di Guy Ritchie, l'avevo accennato anche tempo fa..fanno pure ridere, meglio di così..oppure anche Era Mio Padre non è male.


----------



## Snake (3 Dicembre 2014)

Penny grande intenditore , Cella 211 filmone, lo vidi un due tre anni fa su Rai movie, Tosar clamoroso


----------



## mefisto94 (3 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Penny grande intenditore , Cella 211 filmone, lo vidi un due tre anni fa su Rai movie, Tosar clamoroso


 [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] ma tu solo film delinquenziali ?


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Penny grande intenditore , Cella 211 filmone, lo vidi un due tre anni fa su Rai movie, Tosar clamoroso



modestamente  comunque grande tristezza, ormai spagnoli (con tutto il filone horror iberico degli ultimi anni e film come appunto Cella 211) e francesi (bravissimi nelle commedie ma anche in idee come Banlieue 13) ci pisciano in testa..aggiungiamoci gli inglesi (lì i registi bravi non si contano più) e i tedeschi (The Experiment lo consiglio a tutti) e facciamo ciao con la manina.

avercene di produttori come Besson che negli ultimi anni ha prodotto Taken, Transporter, Banlieue 13, Lockout (questo forse piace solo a me ), Revolver..stanno pure facendo la Cinecittà francese.



mefisto94 ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] ma tu solo film delinquenziali ?



no, solo film belli...sei tu che sei entrato in argomento gangsta


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> modestamente  comunque grande tristezza, ormai spagnoli (con tutto il filone horror iberico degli ultimi anni e film come appunto Cella 211) e francesi (bravissimi nelle commedie ma anche in idee come Banlieue 13) ci pisciano in testa..aggiungiamoci gli inglesi (lì i registi bravi non si contano più) e i tedeschi (The Experiment lo consiglio a tutti) e facciamo ciao con la manina.
> 
> avercene di produttori come Besson che negli ultimi anni ha prodotto Taken, Transporter, Banlieue 13, Lockout (questo forse piace solo a me ), Revolver..stanno pure facendo la Cinecittà francese.
> 
> ...



Mm non sono troppo d'accordo. Il peccato più grande è che commediuole schifose comprommettono la media.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Mm non sono troppo d'accordo. Il peccato più grande è che commediuole schifose comprommettono la media.



vado a memoria (se siamo OT ne apriamo uno apposta)..ACAB, La Grande Bellezza, ecco i film italiani migliori degli ultimi anni..magari qualcos'altro di Sorrentino, ma restiamo sempre in una cerchia ristretta..prima di questi ricordo solo Gomorra, poi può essere che alcuni non li abbia mai visti o non me ne stia ricordando, però dai, siamo diventati miserrimi..eccetto questi 2-3 film (imho) forse solo dei tedeschi non siamo peggiori, i film crucchi più belli che ricordo sono di un bel pò di anni fa.

ps: guardatevi quello che ho in avatar adesso, l'ho rivisto ieri sera, semplicemente stupendo...detto questo, vado a letto


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Visto oggi the Goodfellas. Ecco questo [MENTION=1598]Penny.wise[/MENTION] non te lo consiglierei (anche se probabilmente l'avrai già visto), è la brutta copia della storia del buon Tony. 2 gradini sotto scarface. Mi stupisco che abbia un rating così elevato in giro.





Non toccarmi Scorsese


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Non toccarmi Scorsese



Ma chi te lo tocca Martin Marcantonio Luciano Scorsese.

Ecco a questo la faccio fuori dal vaso e dico che Shutter Island batte sia questo che Taxi Driver.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Dicembre 2014)

No aspe..Quei bravi ragazzi è un capolavoro dai! Il miglior film sulla mafia dopo il Padrino e c'era una volta in america. Un cast che annovera i migliori attori in quegli anni presi all'apice della loro carriera, uno dei migliori di Scorsese. Per me pure meglio di Scarface secondo me.

Watchmen l'ho visto ovviamente e nonostante pecche registiche dovute a quel cane di Snyder, non mi è dispiaciuto anche se non è assolutamente il mio film supereroistico preferito


----------



## Brain84 (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ecco a questo la faccio fuori dal vaso e dico che Shutter Island batte sia questo che Taxi Driver.



Si l'hai fatto veramente fuori  Shutter Island è un bel film, d'altronde Scorsese non sbaglia mai un colpo praticamente. Però migliore di Taxi Driver e Quei Bravi Ragazzi non si può sentire


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> No aspe..Quei bravi ragazzi è un capolavoro dai! Il miglior film sulla mafia dopo il Padrino e c'era una volta in america. Un cast che annovera i migliori attori in quegli anni presi all'apice della loro carriera, uno dei migliori di Scorsese. Per me pure meglio di Scarface secondo me.
> 
> Watchmen l'ho visto ovviamente e nonostante pecche registiche dovute a quel cane di Snyder, non mi è dispiaciuto anche se non è assolutamente il mio film supereroistico preferito



Immaginavo ci fossero persone pronte a contraddirmi perchè aveva una valutazione altissima. Puoi spiegarmi perchè è meglio di Scarface (che presenta un finale per me più soddisfacente a anche artisticamente era più raffinato) ? Mi pare veramente come ho detto una mezza copiatura con 7 anni di distanza. Gli attori certo bravi, per carità, ma tutti i grossi film hanno nomi importanti.


----------



## Louis Gara (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma chi te lo tocca Martin Marcantonio Luciano Scorsese.
> 
> Ecco a questo la faccio fuori dal vaso e dico che Shutter Island batte sia questo che Taxi Driver.



Goodfellas l'ho adorato, per me è superiore a Scarface. Scarface ha toni epici, un gran bel film, ma Martin ha rivoluzionato i gangster movie. Quasi ai livelli di Goodfellas, ci metto Casino.

Shutter Island forse è quello che mi è piaciuto di meno. Troppo drammatico e si vede poco lo stile di Scorsese imho. Anche se la più grande delusione che Scorsese mi ha regalato finora, e sarò impopolare, è The Wolf of Wall Street.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Immaginavo ci fossero persone pronte a contraddirmi perchè aveva una valutazione altissima. Puoi spiegarmi perchè è meglio di Scarface (che presenta un finale per me più soddisfacente a anche artisticamente era più raffinato) ? Mi pare veramente come ho detto una mezza copiatura con 7 anni di distanza. Gli attori certo bravi, per carità, ma tutti i grossi film hanno nomi importanti.



Scarface allora è una scopiazzatura dell'originale di Howard Hawks? (domanda provocatoria ovviamente)

The Goodfellas è un film sulla vita della mafia più che sulla mafia di per sè. È volutamente violento, con un finale shizzofrenico. Regia perfetta, sceneggiatura ancora più perfetta, attori come già detto all'apice della loro carriera. Poi stiamo confrontando due come Brian de Palma e Scorsese, due geni a confronto..conta soltanto il gusto personale ad un certo punto


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Goodfellas l'ho adorato, per me è superiore a Scarface. Scarface ha toni epici, un gran bel film, ma Martin ha rivoluzionato i gangster movie. Quasi ai livelli di Goodfellas, ci metto Casino.
> 
> Shutter Island forse è quello che mi è piaciuto di meno. Troppo drammatico e si vede poco lo stile di Scorsese imho. Anche se la più grande delusione che Scorsese mi ha regalato finora, e sarò impopolare, è The Wolf of Wall Street.



E ripeto che io rispetto a Scarface grosse differenze/rivoluzioni non ne ho trovate. L'unica differenza è che GoodFellas può vantare un parco mafiosi più variegato mentre Tony monopolizzava quasi l'altro film. Però a sua trovo il finale di Scarface migliore.

The wolf of wall street non posso dire che sia brutto (anzi è un ottimo film), però c'entra poco con tutti gli altri che abbiamo detto finora.


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Scarface allora è una scopiazzatura dell'originale di Howard Hawks? (domanda provocatoria ovviamente)
> 
> The Goodfellas è un film sulla vita della mafia più che sulla mafia di per sè. È volutamente violento, con un finale shizzofrenico. Regia perfetta, sceneggiatura ancora più perfetta, attori come già detto all'apice della loro carriera. Poi stiamo confrontando due come Brian de Palma e Scorsese, due geni a confronto..conta soltanto il gusto personale ad un certo punto



Sì per carità è una mia idea, poi lungi da me dire che è un film mediocre, subentra anche una questione di gusto. Forse è anche vero che alla fine quello più realistico è questo.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Ma chi te lo tocca Martin Marcantonio Luciano Scorsese.
> 
> Ecco a questo la faccio fuori dal vaso e dico che Shutter Island batte sia questo che Taxi Driver.



su questo dissento, Shutter Island è un gran bel film ma non arriva a certi livelli



Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Goodfellas l'ho adorato, per me è superiore a Scarface. Scarface ha toni epici, un gran bel film, ma Martin ha rivoluzionato i gangster movie. Quasi ai livelli di Goodfellas, ci metto Casino.



è vero, m'ero scordato Casinò


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Anche se la più grande delusione che Scorsese mi ha regalato finora, e sarò impopolare, è The Wolf of Wall Street.



The Wolf of Wall Street è un filmone, semplicemente non è il genere adatto a far risaltare le qualità di Scorsese.
manca di epica, o meglio c'è ma in altre forme, forme che piacciono di più ai ragazzi di oggi (droga sesso alcool feste) e che sicuramente lo troveranno più bello di altri suoi film, questo sì.
però il fatto che sia così "esuberante" e fracassone è anche una nota positiva, e una tacca in più sul curriculum di Scorsese, che ha dimostrato di saper gestire tante tipologie di film e di essere un grandissimo regista in ognuno di essi.


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2014)

a me di film italiano m'è piaciuto tantissimo Smetto quando voglio


----------



## Brain84 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> The Wolf of Wall Street è un filmone, semplicemente non è il genere adatto a far risaltare le qualità di Scorsese.
> manca di epica, o meglio c'è ma in altre forme, forme che piacciono di più ai ragazzi di oggi (droga sesso alcool feste) e che sicuramente lo troveranno più bello di altri suoi film, questo sì.
> però il fatto che sia così "esuberante" e fracassone è anche una nota positiva, e una tacca in più sul curriculum di Scorsese, che ha dimostrato di saper gestire tante tipologie di film e di essere un grandissimo regista in ognuno di essi.



Io TWoWS l'ho amato. Come ho amato anche Hugo Cabret, due film lontani dal cinema di Scorsese, anche lo stesso Shutter Island lo era..secondo me dopo il magnifico The Departed, Scorsese ha deciso di sperimentare nuovi terreni sempre con risultati spettacolari.



Snake ha scritto:


> a me di film italiano m'è piaciuto tantissimo Smetto quando voglio



Smetto quando voglio è la vera scoperta di quest'anno a mio avviso, largamente ispirato a Breaking Bad ma con una fotografia, regia e recitazione talmente fatti bene che non si può non amarlo! Una parentesi che spero sia molto di più, in un cinema fatto di commediole o drammi sociali gentiori-figli che francamente hanno stufato! Su questo sono molto curioso di vedere il nuovo film di Salvatores Il Ragazzo Invisibile, che si presenta come un vero e proprio film supereroistico.

Oggi comunque ho visto *Edge of Tomorrow *e mi sono mangiato le mani per non averlo visionato quando uscì al cinema. Un blockbuster veramente fatto bene, trama anche abbastanza intricata per appartenere al genere anche se non originale, gli stessi alieni hanno un carachter design già visto in Matrix ma le scene d'azione sono girate in maniera perfetta, effetti speciali fatti molto bene e una coppia (Cruise - Blunt) che funziona benissimo
*
voto 8*


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> a me di film italiano m'è piaciuto tantissimo Smetto quando voglio



commedia? ovviamente il titolo l'ho già sentito, ma non mi ha ispirato..per carità, può essere che mi sono perso un capolavoro, ma le commedie all'italiana proprio non le digerisco..forse è colpa dei cinepanettoni che "inquinano" tutto il settore (sempre che si possano definire commedie)


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Io TWoWS l'ho amato. Come ho amato anche Hugo Cabret, due film lontani dal cinema di Scorsese, anche lo stesso Shutter Island lo era..secondo me dopo il magnifico The Departed, Scorsese ha deciso di sperimentare nuovi terreni sempre con risultati spettacolari.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perfettamente d'accordo per edge of tomorrow. Avrei dato la stessa valutazione, non ci sono chissà quali contenuti di fondo ma è un ottimo film all'americana (anche se è ispirato da una light novel giapponese se non ricordo male).


----------



## Snake (4 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> commedia? ovviamente il titolo l'ho già sentito, ma non mi ha ispirato..per carità, può essere che mi sono perso un capolavoro, ma le commedie all'italiana proprio non le digerisco..forse è colpa dei cinepanettoni che "inquinano" tutto il settore (sempre che si possano definire commedie)



una commedia brillante, sarà che è ispirato a Breaking Bad ma non sembra nemmeno un film italiano


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> una commedia brillante, sarà che è ispirato a Breaking Bad ma non sembra nemmeno un film italiano



se c'è di mezzo Breaking Bad allora devo guardarlo, grazie  l'ultimo film italiano che non sembra italiano che ho visto è stato "At The End Of The Day", girato bene, bel taglio, anche se niente di eccezionale, parla di un gruppo di ragazzi che va a fare softair ma le cose si mettono male


----------



## Nicco (4 Dicembre 2014)

12 anni schiavo.
Pensavo meglio da quanto sentivo dire, sicuramente un film ben fatto ma niente di più, probabilmente si ha il successo facile sviluppando in una pellicola certe tematiche più importanti.


----------



## Penny.wise (4 Dicembre 2014)

[MENTION=142]mefisto94[/MENTION]
Come ho potuto dimenticarmi di filmoni gangsta come Gli Intoccabili (bellissimo), ma anche American Gangster e Nemico Pubblico, seppur non capolavori come Scarface..tutti da vedere, ovviamente..


----------



## mefisto94 (5 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> 12 anni schiavo.
> Pensavo meglio da quanto sentivo dire, sicuramente un film ben fatto ma niente di più, probabilmente si ha il successo facile sviluppando in una pellicola certe tematiche più importanti.



Per me è un ottimo film invece. Certo è un film storico quindi ha poco margine di creatività però imho è stato un buonissimo racconto.


----------



## Penny.wise (7 Dicembre 2014)

La 25a Ora...ad ogni visione è sempre più bello, semplicemente un capolavoro.


----------



## Brain84 (9 Dicembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> La 25a Ora...ad ogni visione è sempre più bello, semplicemente un capolavoro.



Sottoscrivo con il sangue. Il monologo di Norton poi lo adoro, avrò visto quella scena una ventina di volte


----------



## Penny.wise (9 Dicembre 2014)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Sottoscrivo con il sangue. Il monologo di Norton poi lo adoro, avrò visto quella scena una ventina di volte



Monologo scopiazzato in parecchi film, oltretutto, tanto per far capire l'importanza nella storia del cinema moderno.
Comunque a te ti consiglio Ancora Vivo con Bruce Willis, imho ottimo remake di Per Un Pugno Di Dollari, però in salsa gangster...visto qualche settimana fa


----------



## Morghot (11 Dicembre 2014)

8½ di Fellini: è la prima volta che guardo uno dei capovalori del passato e ne è valsa la pena, mi è piaciuto tantissimo  , penso continuerò su questa strada e ne guarderò altri prossimamente.

Sin City a Dame to Kill For: mi aspettavo peggio dopo aver letto certe recensioni/pareri, di certo non al pari del primo ma godibilissimo, più che altro ho apprezzato la prima metà ma verso il finale mi ha fatto storcere il naso, ma vabbè meglio di come pensavo per cui va bene così.


----------



## Ale (11 Dicembre 2014)

Nessuna Verità: bellino.


----------



## Brain84 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Scemo e + Scemo 2: la comicità è la stessa di 20 anni fa, chi ha apprezzato il primo come il sottoscritto, si divertirà molto anche con questo, non ai livelli del primo ma comunque una bella celebrazione con Lloyd & Harry sempre in ottima forma.

voto: 6/7


----------



## Louis Gara (12 Dicembre 2014)

Ho recuperato Inside Llewyn Davis, Coen magici come sempre


----------



## Nicco (12 Dicembre 2014)

Louis Gara ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato Inside Llewyn Davis, Coen magici come sempre



Bellissimo. Visto pochi giorni fa.
Poi quando dalla mia ignoranza ho letto su google per bene la spiegazione della metafora del gatto Ulisse mi sono inginocchiato.


----------



## mefisto94 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Per me l'ultimo film visto è stato Hana-bi, riconosciuto come il miglior film di Kitano. Non mi ha entusiasmato però.


----------



## Snake (12 Dicembre 2014)

Prisoners, filmone, uno dei thriller migliori che ho visto ultimamente


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2014)

Snake ha scritto:


> Prisoners, filmone, uno dei thriller migliori che ho visto ultimamente



Visto l'anno scorso!


----------



## BB7 (14 Dicembre 2014)

Ho visto moltissimi film dall'ultima volta che ho scritto, ma non avendo al momento tempo di elencarli tutti vi dico solo l'ultimo da me visionato e che consiglio a tutti.

*Gone Girl
*
Un capolavoro del genere Thriller, perfino meglio dell'ottimo Prisoners sopra citato. Inoltre se permettete un consiglio extra guardatelo senza guardare trailer o leggere niente della trama per goderne ancor più


----------



## Penny.wise (16 Dicembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Per me l'ultimo film visto è stato Hana-bi, riconosciuto come il miglior film di Kitano. Non mi ha entusiasmato però.



grande Kitano  però la saga Outrage è meglio di Hana-Bi



Snake ha scritto:


> Prisoners, filmone, uno dei thriller migliori che ho visto ultimamente



vero, gran bel film, tensione palpabile che tiene incollati allo schermo dall'inizio alla fine.



ho visto Gone Girl..sicuramente un buon film, interessante e tecnicamente ottimo (grande interpretazione della Pike, un pò meno di Affleck che comunque si distingue rispetto ad altre pellicole in cui mancava quasi totalmente di espressività, stavolta sono Fincher stesso e la sceneggiatura a "scherzare" con i suoi difetti, rimarcandoli di proposito)..manca però qualcosa, lo stile di Fincher si vede ma non trapela quello smalto, quella brillantezza propria delle sue opere migliori.
così come in Zodiac, la tensione narrativa e l'intreccio sono presenti ma non riescono del tutto a vivacizzare la pellicola dall'inizio alla fine, che parte bene seppure in maniera tranquilla, diventa pian piano sempre più avvincente, per poi spegnersi nel momento in cui tutte le certezze che lo spettatore aveva avuto fino a quel momento vengono frantumate..paradossalmente il cambio di registro non giova al film, che comunque si risolleva nella seconda metà, ma la sensazione è che Fincher si trovi più a suo agio con criminali e disturbati mentali (e non è un caso se gli attimi di follia sono i più riusciti di Gone Girl) che con matrimoni alla deriva.
il risultato è comunque buono, nonostante la lentezza che a tratti affiora, ed è dovuto soprattutto all'immedesimazione nei protagonisti, prima il marito, poi la moglie, poi di nuovo il marito..in questo, sì, il film è veramente bello.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Visto *Le vite degli altri*. Un gran film, il migliore che prende vita sullo sfondo del terrore sovietico.

Ci sono anche contenuti, non è solo un film storico.


----------



## Nicco (19 Dicembre 2014)

Lupin III - Il castello di cagliostro. Bellissimo

Hunger games 3 parte 1: osceno, praticamente un intero film dove girano degli spot pubblicitari, mmm fammelo aggiungere alla lista dei film inutili e di ..... che vengono prodotti unicamente per gli incassi.


----------



## mefisto94 (19 Dicembre 2014)

Nicco ha scritto:


> *Lupin III - Il castello di cagliostro. Bellissimo*



L'avevo apprezzato, era un bel film, anche se rimango dell'idea che quel medium acquista più valore quando sfrutta le sue potenzialità di sperimentare. L'animazione ha il vantaggio di modellare a proprio piacimento la realtà.


----------



## Penny.wise (20 Dicembre 2014)

Ale ha scritto:


> Nessuna Verità: bellino.



concordo, l'ho visto qualche tempo fa e ricordo che quella settimana vidi anche State Of Play e The Kingdom, mi sono piaciuti tutti e tre.

visto ieri sera Guardiani della Galassia..buonissimo film dal punto di vista dell'azione, della regia, della colonna sonora (fantastica) e dell'intrattenimento in senso letterale..le battute non mancano e rendono il tutto ancora più apprezzabile, anzi sono praticamente il punto di forza della pellicola e colgono in pieno lo spirito dei cinecomics più scanzonati.
purtroppo però, parlando da fan di fumetti, il film soffre troppo la mancanza di alcuni personaggi di spessore, che su carta erano molto diversi e più fortemente caratterizzati.
Ronan in primis, tralasciando l'alleanza con Thanos, è troppo livellato nella sua crudeltà..la controparte originale era molto più affascinante, uno stratega militare cattivo ma comunque col senso dell'onore..non si capisce poi, uno che già da solo sarebbe forte quasi quanto tutti i Guardiani messi insieme, come faccia a essere sconfitto così facilmente con una Gemma sul martello.
l'attore che lo interpreta, poi, oltre a sembrare un ragazzino recita pure male, non so se per colpa sua o su direttiva del regista, ma troppe espressioni esagerate e troppe smorfie inverosimili me l'hanno fatto letteralmente odiare.
Drax è un altro che sembra che sia lì solo per fare a botte, e pure male..su questi due personaggi il film è bocciato in pieno, ottima invece la caratterizzazione e la performance di Star-Lord..


----------



## SlimShady (29 Dicembre 2014)

Gone Girl ieri sera, filmone. Ben Affleck sontuoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (29 Dicembre 2014)

i guardiani della galassia,
divertente

Personalmente il cinema serve solo per divertirmi o farmi fantasticare,
se desidero qualcosa di più profondo per me esistono solo i libri,
in cui l'opera dell'artista arriva pura, senza gli inevitabili adattamenti della pellicola


----------



## Snake (16 Gennaio 2015)

*Locke*

piccolo gioiellino, un'autostrada, l'abitacolo di una macchina e un Tom Hardy straordinario bastano per restare incollati allo schermo, da vedere in lingua originale perchè il film si poggia tutto sull'interpretazione di Hardy che ha un doppiatore che non si può sentire.

*Il sospetto*

Uno dei film europei migliori che abbia mai visto, capolavoro assoluto con un Mikkelsen stellare.


----------



## Nicco (16 Gennaio 2015)

The Imitation Game: bello ma dal clamore che aveva suscitato mi aspettavo qualcosa di più.


----------



## Andreas89 (16 Gennaio 2015)

American sniper


----------



## Dumbaghi (16 Gennaio 2015)

Non avevo mai visto *I soliti sospetti*


Che idiota sono stato


----------



## Snake (16 Febbraio 2015)

*Lone Survivor*

Non sono un fanatico dei film bellici ma devo dire che questo mi è piaciuto tantissimo, fotografia fantastica, sequenze della battaglia veramente ben fatte e straordinaria interpretazione degli attori con Mark Whalberg e Ben Foster sugli scudi. Tratto da una storia vera che mi lascia un pò di perplessità per come sono andate le cose ma il film ripeto mi è piaciuto tantissimo, molto toccante il finale che mostra tutte le vittime dell'operazione Red Wing.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Marzo 2015)

*Whiplash*. Bellissima storia, forse anche meglio di Birdman. Raramente un film mi ha coinvolto così.


----------



## Dany20 (7 Aprile 2015)

Fast and Furious 7 da paura!


----------



## Tobi (7 Aprile 2015)

Interstellar. Piacevole


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Aprile 2015)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Fast and Furious 7 da paura!



Visto ieri sera al cinema..film pazzesco che definirei davvero esagerato! Eccezionale la "lotta" tra Vin Diesel e Statham..
Il finale poi è un grande omaggio al povero Paul Walker..


----------



## BB7 (17 Maggio 2015)

*Mad Max:* Film a dir poco STREPITOSO. Con una regia e una colonna sonora da cardiopalma. Si resta incollati allo schermo per tutto il tempo. 

*Fast and Furious 7:* Una trashata a dir poco oscena. Sembra quasi una parodia di se stesso. Si salva solo il tributo finale a Paul.

*Starred Up:* Film poco conosciuto ma davvero bello e piacevole.

*Chappie:* Carino ma mi aspettavo di più dal regista di District 9


----------



## juventino (2 Novembre 2015)

*Il favoloso mondo di Amelie:* Non lo avevo mai visto e devo ammettere che come film merita tutti gli elogi che ha sempre avuto.


----------



## mr.wolf (4 Novembre 2015)

Edge of Tomorrow, bello


----------



## Lo Zar d'Europa (5 Novembre 2015)

*Dark Places:* Gran film, stessa regia di Gone Girl.


----------



## juventino (7 Dicembre 2015)

*Jurassic World* sapevo a cosa andavo incontro e il film non ha fatto assolutamente nulla per smentirmi. Questo film è ridicolo, RIDICOLO. Ma la cosa più triste sono i critici cinematografici (su Rotten Tomatoes ha il 71%, quindi non sono in pochi quelli capaci di promuoverlo) che hanno avuto il coraggio di non bocciare una simile baggianata. Si salva solo Chris Pratt, che fa l'unica cosa che si può fare per non sfigurare in una simile trashata: non prendersi sul serio.
*Gone Girl* uno dei migliori film di Fincher, imho.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Dicembre 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Gone Girl* uno dei migliori film di Fincher, imho.



Confermo, un film davvero ben confezionato e con ottime interpretazioni dei protagonisti

Recentemente ho visto anche Saving Mr. Banks, film davvero bello con un Tom Hanks in formissima e, tra gli altri, incredibilmente un Colin Farrell alla sua migliore interpretazione


----------



## juventino (23 Dicembre 2015)

*Amabili resti* il libro non l'ho letto, ma il film tuttosommato non è male.


----------



## Dany20 (14 Gennaio 2016)

Noi, i ragazzi dello zoo di Berlino. Visto anche in ricordo di David Bowie. Bellissimo film con una bella trama.


----------



## BB7 (14 Gennaio 2016)

*Love:* Molto bello, con un punto di vista diverso dal solito


----------



## Brain84 (31 Gennaio 2016)

*Sicario* 
Film stupendo, ottima regia, Del Toro giganteggia, ottima la Blunt e molto bene anche Brolin. Trama e suspance stupenda.
*voto: 8,5*

*Mia Madre*
Forse il miglior film di Moretti, toccante ed emozionante
*voto: 8*

*Contagious*
Uno Schwarzenegger in un ruolo più posato e drammatico, carino ma non stupendo ne memeorabile, troppo melenso. Idea abbasrtanza originale ma film troppo lungo, 20 minuti in meno avrebbero giovato.
*voto: 5,5*

*Vizio di Forma*
Paul Thomas Andreson sul livello de Il Petroliere. Noire allucinante e allucinato, trama intricata che spesso non porta da nessuna parte, creata ad hoc per aumentare la visione del mondo di Doc Sportello (Joaquin Phoenix), un detective privato Hippie e fattone.
*voto: 8,5*


----------



## Snake (5 Febbraio 2016)

*Suburra*

Ogni tanto ci ricordiamo di saper fare cinema. A mio avviso uno dei film più belli dell'anno.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Marzo 2016)

Forrest Gump.


----------



## forzaplus44 (28 Marzo 2016)

Mulholland drive


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Giugno 2016)

*Viva la Libertà*: bel film, Servillo conferma sempre di essere l'attore numero uno in Italia da anni


----------



## Dany20 (3 Settembre 2016)

Per qualche dollaro in più. Il duo Leone-Morricone è qualcosa di indescrivibile. Per non parlare del cast.


----------



## Dany20 (4 Settembre 2016)

Il buono, il brutto e il cattivo tra poco su RAI 3. Altro capolavoro del duo Leone-Morricone.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (5 Settembre 2016)

Dany20 ha scritto:


> Il buono, il brutto e il cattivo tra poco su RAI 3. Altro capolavoro del duo Leone-Morricone.


Abbiamo trascorso la stessa serata, allora


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2016)

Visto sabato Escobar. Fa schifo. Elogi regalati, fa veramente schifo


----------



## wfiesso (5 Settembre 2016)

Rocky 2 ieri sera


----------



## Hellscream (26 Settembre 2016)

Ho rivisto per l'ennesima volta La maschera di ferro.. sempre bellissimo!


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (26 Settembre 2016)

Ho visto ''Il diritto di uccidere''
Mi è piaciuto molto...coinvolgente perchè ti fa ''impersonare'' con i protagonisti e ti fa pensare a cosa avresti fatto tu al loro posto
Un film molto attuale...quando leggiamo che un capo terrorista è stato eliminato con un attacco ''mirato'' ci sentiamo sollevati ma non immaginiamo gli effetti che lo stesso ha avuto sulla popolazione innocente...i famosi ''danni collaterali''...che il più delle volte non sono solo materiali...


----------



## Ragnet_7 (26 Settembre 2016)

Visto l'altra sera Rain Man capolavoro assoluto a mio avviso con un giovanissimo Tom Cruise.


----------



## Eziomare (29 Settembre 2016)

Rivisto di recente Pulp fiction, la prima volta (una decina di anni fa) mi era piaciuto ben poco, stavolta siamo a livelli di schifo.
Io e Tarantino probabilmente siamo su lunghezze d'onda opposte


----------



## Ragnet_7 (29 Settembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Rivisto di recente Pulp fiction, la prima volta (una decina di anni fa) gia' mi era piaciuto ben poco, stavolta siamo a livelli di schifo.
> Io e Tarantino probabilmente siamo su lunghezze d'onda opposte



vbb ma sei un eretico.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (29 Settembre 2016)

L'onda.


----------



## wfiesso (29 Settembre 2016)

Casinò... Joe Pesci nel ruolo del mafioso ci calza a pennello... mamma mia


----------



## Eziomare (29 Settembre 2016)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> vbb ma sei un eretico.


aaaahh, se e' per questo sono poco affine (eufemismo) anche a registi piu' quotati di Quentin quali Bergman o Fellini.
Di contro adoro letteralmente Kubrick, Tarkowsky e Kurosawa, a mio avviso artisti inarrivabili


----------



## juventino (29 Settembre 2016)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> L'onda.



Davvero un ottimo film, anche se a tratti un po' esagerato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (30 Settembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Rivisto di recente Pulp fiction, la prima volta (una decina di anni fa) mi era piaciuto ben poco, stavolta siamo a livelli di schifo.
> Io e Tarantino probabilmente siamo su lunghezze d'onda opposte



Il film più sopravvalutato di sempre


----------



## Mille e una notte (30 Settembre 2016)

Eziomare ha scritto:


> Rivisto di recente Pulp fiction, la prima volta (una decina di anni fa) mi era piaciuto ben poco, stavolta siamo a livelli di schifo.
> Io e Tarantino probabilmente siamo su lunghezze d'onda opposte





Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Il film più sopravvalutato di sempre


In pratica avete bestemmiato.

(si scherza ovviamente, i gusti son gusti)


----------



## kolao95 (16 Febbraio 2017)

Ho appena finito di guardare Suburra. Gran bel film, soprattutto perché non è facilissimo trattare certe tematiche. Unica pecca il finale (o magari c'è un altro senso dietro e non me ne sono accorto io): il "padrone" di Roma ucciso da una ragazzetta per vendicare il fidanzato? Boh..


----------



## Igniorante (16 Febbraio 2017)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> In pratica avete bestemmiato.
> 
> (si scherza ovviamente, i gusti son gusti)



LOL bestemmiato è dire poco, sono entrati in chiesa e hanno molestato il prete sopra l'altare


----------



## prebozzio (16 Febbraio 2017)

Lego Batman!


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2017)

Split.

Film veramente potente, sia dal punto di vista tecnico che di trama/argomento.
Uno Shyamalan in grande, grandissimo spolvero...e un McAvoy che regge praticamente da solo tutto il film con un'interpretazione superba.
Se non vince l'Oscar come miglior attore (e purtroppo non credo) sarà semplicemente scandaloso.


----------



## Snake (21 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Split.
> 
> Film veramente potente, sia dal punto di vista tecnico che di trama/argomento.
> Uno Shyamalan in grande, grandissimo spolvero...e un McAvoy che regge praticamente da solo tutto il film con un'interpretazione superba.
> Se non vince l'Oscar come miglior attore (e purtroppo non credo) sarà semplicemente scandaloso.



non è nemmeno nominato, è uscito fuori tempo


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> non è nemmeno nominato, è uscito fuori tempo



Si infatti mi pareva ma non ero sicuro... Non ho mai capito sta cosa, va a quelli del 2018 allora?


----------



## wfiesso (21 Febbraio 2017)

2012 ieri sera.... una melma mai vista prima... il top dell'assurdità le varie acrobazie con l'antonov in mezzo a grattacieli che cadevano... ora capisco perchè lo danno solo nelle reti secondarie


----------



## Hellscream (21 Febbraio 2017)

Interstellar un paio di giorni fa... piaciuto molto.


----------



## Snake (21 Febbraio 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Si infatti mi pareva ma non ero sicuro... Non ho mai capito sta cosa, va a quelli del 2018 allora?



perchè è uscito quando chi vota aveva già fatto le proprie scelte, nel caso va all'anno prossimo


----------



## Igniorante (21 Febbraio 2017)

Snake ha scritto:


> perchè è uscito quando chi vota aveva già fatto le proprie scelte, nel caso va all'anno prossimo



Grazie  
Bah, dubito allora possa vincere qualcosa tra un anno.


----------



## Raryof (21 Febbraio 2017)

*Buried - Sepolto*.
Del 2010, il film si svolge interamente in una bara sotto terra.
Un prigioniero, un cellulare, un accendino.


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (21 Febbraio 2017)

Prometheus!


----------



## Igniorante (16 Marzo 2017)

Logan, fantastico dal primo all'ultimo minuto, finalmente cruento e distante anni luce dai supereroi che ci stanno propinando negli ultimi anni, soprattutto la Marvel. 
Un film su Wolverine DEVE essere come questo, consigliatissimo agli amanti del genere e anche non, dato che si tratta del migliore dopo Il Cavaliere Oscuro, e trascende assolutamente il genere stesso.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2017)

Transcendence

Film che ritengo molto sottovalutato..la trama è molto più profonda di quanto possa sembrare ad una lettura superficiale e le interpretazioni sono ottime, davvero un bel film


----------



## Igniorante (16 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Transcendence
> 
> Film che ritengo molto sottovalutato..la trama è molto più profonda di quanto possa sembrare ad una lettura superficiale e le interpretazioni sono ottime, davvero un bel film



La trama offre ottimi spunti, forse anche troppi, infatti vengono appena "toccati" e mai approfonditi o esplorati a fondo.
Insomma, a costo di renderlo un "mattone", secondo me dovevano farlo più lungo o usare la sceneggiatura per una serie tv.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> La trama offre ottimi spunti, forse anche troppi, infatti vengono appena "toccati" e mai approfonditi o esplorati a fondo.
> Insomma, a costo di renderlo un "mattone", secondo me dovevano farlo più lungo o usare la sceneggiatura per una serie tv.



No dai basta serie TV..fanno perdere tutto il fascino del cinema..poi è bello anche perché lascia allo spettatore l'uso della sua fantasia..per em è un grande film, si poteva durare una mezz'ora in più ma il finale è favoloso..
Peccato sia stato un flop


----------



## Igniorante (16 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> No dai basta serie TV..fanno perdere tutto il fascino del cinema..poi è bello anche perché lascia allo spettatore l'uso della sua fantasia..per em è un grande film, si poteva durare una mezz'ora in più ma il finale è favoloso..
> Peccato sia stato un flop



Le serie tv talvolta stancano perchè le fanno durare all'infinito, specie se di successo, per allungare la minestra.
Ma basterebbe fare 4 o 5 puntate e ne verrebbe fuori qualcosa di superbo, dai carta bianca a gente come Villeneuve o Nolan e il gioco è fatto.
Purtroppo, ad oggi, risulta un'opera incompleta che impallidisce imho anche di fronte ad un semplice Ex Machina (semplice in quanto a produzione, intendo) o altri film che si focalizzano su meno obbiettivi ma li raggiungono e li esplorano appieno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Le serie tv talvolta stancano perchè le fanno durare all'infinito, specie se di successo, per allungare la minestra.
> Ma basterebbe fare 4 o 5 puntate e ne verrebbe fuori qualcosa di superbo, dai carta bianca a gente come Villeneuve o Nolan e il gioco è fatto.
> Purtroppo, ad oggi, risulta un'opera incompleta che impallidisce imho anche di fronte ad un semplice Ex Machina (semplice in quanto a produzione, intendo) o altri film che si focalizzano su meno obbiettivi ma li raggiungono e li esplorano appieno.



Ex machina devo ancora vederlo ma mi ispira molto
Comunque uno dei migliori film di fantascienza che ho visto di recente..anche se il top degli ultimi 10 anni per me rimane Moon


----------



## Igniorante (16 Marzo 2017)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ex machina devo ancora vederlo ma mi ispira molto
> Comunque uno dei migliori film di fantascienza che ho visto di recente..anche se il top degli ultimi 10 anni per me rimane Moon



Ex Machina assolutamente consigliato 
Moon lo reputo un gioiellino ma ha il difetto di "scorrere" poco, come direbbe un amante di Statham 
Se posso permettermi, di fantascienza ti consiglio anche: Sunshine (del mitico Danny Boyle), Punto Di Non Ritorno e Pandorum.
Tutti a forti tinte thriller, non stiamo parlando di Interstellar ma son comunque buonissimi prodotti.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (16 Marzo 2017)

Ultimo film visto ''Moonlight'' il vincitore dell'Oscar...
Delusione pazzesca...dopo dieci minuti di visone avevo già il cinghiale sullo stomaco...e finita la pellicola la fatidica domanda...''E quindi?''
In pratica è la storia di un ragazzo di colore che vive nella periferia di una grande città Americana...i soliti problemi...razzismo,bullismo,emarginazione e droga...in più il ragazzo è gay...
Alla fine mi son chiesto...''Cosa non sapevo di questi argomenti prima di vedere il film?''...nulla nulla nulla...ho perso solo tempo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Marzo 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ex Machina assolutamente consigliato
> Moon lo reputo un gioiellino ma ha il difetto di "scorrere" poco, come direbbe un amante di Statham
> Se posso permettermi, di fantascienza ti consiglio anche: *Sunshine* (del mitico Danny Boyle), Punto Di Non Ritorno e Pandorum.
> Tutti a forti tinte thriller, non stiamo parlando di Interstellar ma son comunque buonissimi prodotti.



Questo l'ho visto e mi è piaciuto moltissimo, davvero un film originale. gli altri due li metto in nota


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Wakefield con Bryan Cranston un filmo molto bello sulla famiglia e societa moderna. 8/10 il mio voto.lascio qui anche il trailer del film


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Blue Valentine Ryan Gosling ancora un film da vedere nella stessa linea di Wakefield. 8/10.


----------



## JohnDoe (27 Agosto 2017)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ex Machina assolutamente consigliato
> Moon lo reputo un gioiellino ma ha il difetto di "scorrere" poco, come direbbe un amante di Statham
> Se posso permettermi, di fantascienza ti consiglio anche: Sunshine (del mitico Danny Boyle), Punto Di Non Ritorno e Pandorum.
> Tutti a forti tinte thriller, non stiamo parlando di Interstellar ma son comunque buonissimi prodotti.



Ti consiglio "Event Horizon" per me un gioiello (horror sci-fi thriller) e anche "10 Cloverfield Lane"  poi anche Life e meglio del ultimo Alien Covenant


----------



## Igniorante (27 Agosto 2017)

JohnDoe ha scritto:


> Ti consiglio "Event Horizon" per me un gioiello (horror sci-fi thriller) e anche "10 Cloverfield Lane"  poi anche Life e meglio del ultimo Alien Covenant



Event Horizon è proprio Punto di Non Ritorno 
Concordo su 10 cloverfield lane, è molto carino ed originale, non ho particolarmente apprezzato il risvolto sci-fi perché avrei preferito che quello fosse psicopatico e basta... Chissà se c'entra niente col mitico Cloverfield, ero rimasto a JJ Abrams che faceva il vago quando uscì il film. 
Alien Covenant pessimo, Life quantomeno decente per il pathos ma troppo polpettone di cose già viste.


----------



## __king george__ (21 Dicembre 2017)

un film con Bentivoglio e Gassman...il titolo ahimè non lo ricordo...una commedia ma non banale....poi io adoro Fabrizio Bentivoglio


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (21 Dicembre 2017)

Non proprio l'ultimo ma recentemente ho visto *Borg McEnroe*
Film incentrato sulla rivalità tra due dei più grandi tennisti di tutti i tempi e l'epica finale di Wimbledon del 1980 che a mio parere rimarrà per sempre il più grande incontro di tennis della storia...
Il film non è male e ricostruisce in maniera accettabile quello che è successo quel giorno...anche se...
A chi come me ha avuto la fortuna di vederlo in diretta rimane l'amaro in bocca per non poter rivivere quei fantastici momenti...un mix di passione,coinvolgimento,timore,eccitazione e delusione finale...
Si delusione finale...perchè sono sempre stato un grandissimo tifoso di John McEnroe a mio parere la genialità applicata al tennis...
Grandissimi ricordi...legati al fatto che la TV era ancora in bianco e nero...onore a chi quel giorno ha scritto una pagina indimenticabile dello sport in assoluto...


----------



## Devil man (21 Dicembre 2017)

Di recente ho visto un film basato su una storia vere incentrato sulla NfL con Will smith.
racconta la vera storia del dottor Bennet Omalu, neuropatologo nigeriano che scoprì la CTE (encefalopatia cronica traumatica), malattia degenerativa che colpisce il cervello.

https://youtu.be/WK6NoUU7-XI


----------



## DrHouse (21 Dicembre 2017)

Al cinema ho visto Assassinio sull’Orient Express come ultimo...
A me, appassionato di Agatha Christie, non è piaciuto granché, soprattutto perché le premesse con quel cast potevano essere diverse...

Ho sfortunatamente perso Borg vs McEnroe, per incompatibilità di orari, e perché ho dovuto accontentare la mia ragazza con Auguri per la tua morte nello stesso periodo...
Cercherò di rimediare presto...
Anche io troppo giovane per aver potuto vivere dal vivo quella rivalità, ma abbastanza appassionato per volerla vedere su schermo


----------



## Ragnet_7 (20 Marzo 2018)

Ieri sera ho visto Leon con la giovanissima Natalie Portman. Che capolavoro!


----------



## Jackdvmilan (20 Marzo 2018)

Ultimo film visto al cinema: La forma dell'acqua (prima che venisse premiato). A mio modo di vedere una delusione. Banale e assolutamente scontato


----------



## Butcher (20 Marzo 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ultimo film visto al cinema: La forma dell'acqua (prima che venisse premiato). A mio modo di vedere una delusione. Banale e assolutamente scontato



Infatti, vittoria Oscar assurda.


----------



## Devil man (20 Marzo 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Infatti, vittoria Oscar assurda.



visto con la mia compagna... mi ha fatto abbastanza schifo poi una che si tromba un pesce ha dei seri problemi


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2018)

Visto pochi giorni fa Old Boy, del 2003. Tanta roba.


----------



## Kutuzov (17 Luglio 2018)

Il Petroliere, in tv.


----------



## Emme (17 Luglio 2018)

The Last Jedi in dvd...sto ancora cercando di capire se mi é piaciuto...al cinema dead pool 2 ... Non mi ha deluso


----------



## Clarenzio (17 Luglio 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Visto pochi giorni fa Old Boy, del 2003. Tanta roba.



Capolavoro.

Il cinema coreano è sottovalutatissio e da noi non arriva, nessuno lo distribuisce nonostante faccia incetta di premi ed in certi generi sia attualmente insuperabile. Oltre alla trilogia di Old Boy ti consiglio come thriller/noir Pluto, The Five, Confession of murder, Madre, Blind, Bluebeard, Memories of Murder, Han Gong-ju, Goksung, Train to Busan (horror) ed il mio preferito Hide and Seek.
Tra i film d'animazione i terrificanti Seoul Station e The King of Pigs.
Oltre poi ai film di Kim Ki-duk (alcuni un bel pò pesantucci) ti consiglio Castaway On The Moon, un film magico che tratta anche il delicato tema degli hikikomori.

Lo avrò rivisto almeno 10 volte


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (17 Luglio 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Capolavoro.
> 
> Il cinema coreano è sottovalutatissio e da noi non arriva, nessuno lo distribuisce nonostante faccia incetta di premi ed in certi generi sia attualmente insuperabile. Oltre alla trilogia di Old Boy ti consiglio come thriller/noir Pluto, The Five, Confession of murder, Madre, Blind, Bluebeard, Memories of Murder, Han Gong-ju, Goksung, Train to Busan (horror) ed il mio preferito Hide and Seek.
> Tra i film d'animazione i terrificanti Seoul Station e The King of Pigs.
> ...



Sisi, avevo visto tempo fa che aveva recensioni altissime e appena ho avuto tempo me lo sono guardato e ha rispettato le mie attese. Se poi uno come Tarantino dice "E' il film che avrei voluto fare" non puo' che essere un capolavoro. Tra l'altro a me questi thriller-psicologici mi fanno impazzire, quindi... 

Metto in lista tutti i film che mi hai consigliato, poi ti faro' sapere!


----------



## juventino (9 Agosto 2018)

Trainspotting 2. 
Avevo una paura assurda che si rivelasse una mega porcata; per fortuna non è stato così: un film meraviglioso, uno dei più belli usciti ultimamente imho.


----------



## Lambro (9 Agosto 2018)

Barriere, un enorme Denzel Washington sia regista che attore di una piece teatrale portata sul grande schermo.
Mi è piaciuto molto

Il grande Lebowsky, per la decima volta.

Paterno, non conoscevo la storiaccia di abusi sui minori nel mondo del football universitario americano.

Ieri sera Fantozzi contro tutti, terzo ed ultimo capitolo VERO della saga comica più bella della storia.


----------



## Milancholy (9 Agosto 2018)

juventino ha scritto:


> Trainspotting 2.
> Avevo una paura assurda che si rivelasse una mega porcata; per fortuna non è stato così: un film meraviglioso, uno dei più belli usciti ultimamente imho.



Ritengo non avrebbe dovuto essere prodotto ancorchè non neghi che la curiosità montasse. Certi estemporanei, unici e geniali lavori a mio avviso non andrebbero mai "ripresi" ma in definitiva (pur dissentendo dalla tua opinione di film meraviglioso) sono sollevato dal fatto che non sia stato inficiato l'originale (riusciti e ben dosati alcuni "rimandi") ed in definitiva, è stato malinconicamente emozionante il "ritrovarsi" (invecchiati ma fondamentalmente mai cambiati) dopo tutto questo tempo...


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2018)

Ho recuperato ieri Blade Runner e oggi mi vedro' Blade Runner 2049.

[MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevi come avatar Roy Batty, quindi immagino che questo film sia uno dei tuoi preferiti. Volevo chiedere a te e a chiunque altro abbia visto il film quale significato attribuite all'ultima scena, visto che ci sono diverse teorie.


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Ho recuperato ieri Blade Runner e oggi mi vedro' Blade Runner 2049.
> 
> [MENTION=186]hiei87[/MENTION] Mi ricordo che tempo fa avevi come avatar Roy Batty, quindi immagino che questo film sia uno dei tuoi preferiti. Volevo chiedere a te e a chiunque altro abbia visto il film quale significato attribuite all'ultima scena, visto che ci sono diverse teorie.



E' nella mia top 3.
Per quanto riguarda il finale, ci sono varie versioni del film e mille teorie. Personalmente, non mi sono mai posto il problema Deckard replicante o meno. Nella letteratura e nel cinema d'autore il dubbio deve essere parte dell'opera, e il fatto che lo stesso detective si interroghi (assieme al pubblico) sulla sua natura senza poter avere una risposta fa parte del simbolismo attraverso cui Dick e Scott riflettono sull'esistenza umana stessa. Dalla directory cut si evince che Deckard sia un replicante, ma in fondo, poco cambia.
Per quanto riguarda l'unicorno, viene collegato da molti più alla figura di Rachel, per la sua purezza e verginità.
In ogni caso è un film magnifico. La trama in sè è interessante, ma nulla di sconvolgente. La differenza la fanno le riflessioni di carattere filosofico che stanno dietro e che derivano dal libro, oltre a una fotografia e delle ambientazioni pazzesche, una colonna sonora di Vangelis indimenticabile e dei personaggi iconici, in particolare Batty e Pris.
Il sequel è un ottimo film. Ovviamente lontanissimo dal film di Scott, ma comunque degno seguito.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> E' nella mia top 3.
> Per quanto riguarda il finale, ci sono varie versioni del film e mille teorie. Personalmente, non mi sono mai posto il problema Deckard replicante o meno. Nella letteratura e nel cinema d'autore il dubbio deve essere parte dell'opera, e il fatto che lo stesso detective si interroghi (assieme al pubblico) sulla sua natura senza poter avere una risposta fa parte del simbolismo attraverso cui Dick e Scott riflettono sull'esistenza umana stessa. Dalla directory cut si evince che Deckard sia un replicante, ma in fondo, poco cambia.
> Per quanto riguarda l'unicorno, viene collegato da molti più alla figura di Rachel, per la sua purezza e verginità.
> In ogni caso è un film magnifico. La trama in sè è interessante, ma nulla di sconvolgente. * La differenza la fanno le riflessioni di carattere filosofico che stanno dietro e che derivano dal libro, oltre a una fotografia e delle ambientazioni pazzesche, una colonna sonora di Vangelis indimenticabile e dei personaggi iconici, in particolare Batty e Pris. *
> Il sequel è un ottimo film. Ovviamente lontanissimo dal film di Scott, ma comunque degno seguito.



Immaginavo fosse uno dei tuoi film preferiti ahahhah 

Comunque concordo con quanto hai detto, soprattutto la parte che ho evidenziato. Secondo me poi e' un film, che se non avessi saputo che era stato prodotto nel 1982, avrei benissimo pensato fosse un opera recente e questo fa capire a che livelli siamo.

Tra l'altro ho finito poco fa anche di vedere Blade Runner 2049 (mi e' piaciuto molto anche questo) e credo che la teoria sul fatto che Deckard sia un replicante non regga molto a questo punto ma sia piu' verosimile che l'unicorno, come hai detto, sia piu' riferito a Rachel


----------



## hiei87 (24 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Immaginavo fosse uno dei tuoi film preferiti ahahhah
> 
> Comunque concordo con quanto hai detto, soprattutto la parte che ho evidenziato. Secondo me poi e' un film, che se non avessi saputo che era stato prodotto nel 1982, avrei benissimo pensato fosse un opera recente e questo fa capire a che livelli siamo.
> 
> Tra l'altro ho finito poco fa anche di vedere Blade Runner 2049 (mi e' piaciuto molto anche questo) e credo che la teoria sul fatto che Deckard sia un replicante non regga molto a questo punto ma sia piu' verosimile che l'unicorno, come hai detto, sia piu' riferito a Rachel



Alla fine il fatto che neanche il sequel abbia sciolto l'enigma conferma quanto, nelle intenzioni degli autori, la questione fosse poco rilevante. 
P.S. Ho letto che hai visto Castaway on the moon. Veramente bello, il cinema orientale negli ultimi anni ha regalato grandi perle.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Alla fine il fatto che neanche il sequel abbia sciolto l'enigma conferma quanto, nelle intenzioni degli autori, la questione fosse poco rilevante.



Si infatti.



hiei87 ha scritto:


> P.S. Ho letto che hai visto Castaway on the moon. Veramente bello, il cinema orientale negli ultimi anni ha regalato grandi perle.



No, ho visto Old Boy, capolavoro coreano ( e se non lo hai mai visto, te ne consiglio la visione). Castaway on the moon l'ha visto [MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION] che poco tempo fa, qui sopra nel post, mi ha consigliato di vederlo e lo faro' a breve a questo punto


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Si infatti.
> 
> 
> 
> No, ho visto Old Boy, capolavoro coreano ( e se non lo hai mai visto, te ne consiglio la visione). Castaway on the moon l'ha visto [MENTION=2236]Clarenzio[/MENTION] che poco tempo fa, qui sopra nel post, mi ha consigliato di vederlo e lo faro' a breve a questo punto



Giusto, non avevo letto bene il post. 
Old Boy fantastico, come tutta la trilogia della vendetta.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Giusto, non avevo letto bene il post.
> Old Boy fantastico, come tutta la trilogia della vendetta.



Trilogia della vendetta? Non sapevo che Old Boy fosse parte di una trilogia, gli altri due film quali sono?


----------



## hiei87 (25 Agosto 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Trilogia della vendetta? Non sapevo che Old Boy fosse parte di una trilogia, gli altri due film quali sono?



Mr Vendetta e Lady Vendetta. Entrambi bellissimi. 
Sempre di Park Chan-wook ho visto l'ottimo Stoker e il mediometraggio presente nel film a episodi Three Extremes. Come dicevo prima, l'oriente negli ultimi 20 anni è stato il vero polo mondiale del cinema.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Agosto 2018)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Mr Vendetta e Lady Vendetta. Entrambi bellissimi.
> Sempre di Park Chan-wook ho visto l'ottimo Stoker e il mediometraggio presente nel film a episodi Three Extremes. Come dicevo prima, l'oriente negli ultimi 20 anni è stato il vero polo mondiale del cinema.



Non sapevo che ci fosse una trilogia, dovro' rimediare al piu' presto  Ti ringrazio per l'info!

Io comunque da un annetto a questa parte mi sono prefissato di recuperare e vedere con calma I film che hanno fatto la storia del cinema o semplicemente I piu' belli o famosi, visto che molti non li ho ancora visti. E' lunga come cosa ma piano piano conto di riuscirci ahahah


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (27 Agosto 2018)

Will Hunting - Genio ribelle. Lo hanno trasmesso questa sera su TV8. Era tra quei film che avevo messo in lista da guardare e ho sfruttato l'occasione.

Bellissimo film di Gus Van Sant, fantastico il monologo di Robin Williams ad un giovane Matt Damon.


----------



## sacchino (28 Agosto 2018)

Sabato sera mi ha fatto molto piangere.
Napoli Milan 3-2.


----------



## __king george__ (28 Agosto 2018)

come un gatto in tangenziale con Albanese e Cortellesi...lei davvero brava...guardare per credere...


----------



## Moffus98 (28 Agosto 2018)

L'esorcista, versione integrale. Che dire, mette i brividi ogni volta. E anche per chi non è credente, come me, fa molto riflettere. Poi leggendo varie cose su Internet ho anche visto che ci sono stati tantissimi fenomeni strani e incidenti avvenuti sul set. Questo film è maledetto in un certo senso.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Agosto 2018)

Bulletproof ieri su Italia 1 in seconda serata con Adam Sandler e Damon Wayans. Bel film!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (2 Settembre 2018)

In questi giorni ho visto:

-Giù la testa ( era l'ultimo film che mi mancava per finire la trilogia del tempo del maestro Sergio Leone);

-Ocean's Eleven - Fate il vostro gioco


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Settembre 2018)

The Grey con Liam Neeson

Che dire, film eccezionale e Neeson che dopo anni di scazzottate (bellissime) torna ad un ruolo in cui dimostra di essere anche un attore da oscar


----------



## leviatano (4 Settembre 2018)

Segnalo un "The End l'inferno è fuori" di Daniele Misischia, roba rara, perla rara al cinema, soprattutto perchè è un film di genere, e dato come stanno messi il film di genere in Italia. è un bel timido passo in avanti.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Settembre 2018)

Mr. Nobody


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2018)

The Nun: la vocazione del male


----------



## DNA ROSSONERO (21 Settembre 2018)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> The Nun: la vocazione del male



Com'è? ..e al livello degli altri due Conjuring o inizia a scadere?


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2018)

DNA ROSSONERO ha scritto:


> Com'è? ..e al livello degli altri due Conjuring o inizia a scadere?



Mah guarda, niente di che a mio avviso, mi sono piaciuti di piu' Conjuring 1 e 2 e la saga di Annabelle


----------



## tonilovin93 (21 Settembre 2018)

Sulla mia pelle


----------



## Clarenzio (22 Settembre 2018)

leviatano ha scritto:


> Segnalo un "The End l'inferno è fuori" di Daniele Misischia, roba rara, perla rara al cinema, soprattutto perchè è un film di genere, e dato come stanno messi il film di genere in Italia. è un bel timido passo in avanti.



Lo guarderò, sono curioso di vedere se riusciamo ancora a sfornare un thriller-horror decente


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Dicembre 2018)

La ballata di Buster Scruggs


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Settembre 2019)

Visto stanotte al cinema l'ultimo film uscito di Tarantino "C'era una volta a... Hollywood". Filmone! Di Caprio spaziale, anche Brad Pitt mi e' piaciuto tantissimo. Mi dispiace solo che alla fine a Margot Robbie gli abbiamo dato una parte marginale diciamo.

Poi vabbe, la parte finale...


----------



## unbreakable (21 Settembre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Visto stanotte al cinema l'ultimo film uscito di Tarantino "C'era una volta a... Hollywood". Filmone! Di Caprio spaziale, anche Brad Pitt mi e' piaciuto tantissimo. Mi dispiace solo che alla fine a Margot Robbie gli abbiamo dato una parte marginale diciamo.
> 
> Poi vabbe, la parte finale...



Lho visto giovedì sera..non vedevo l'ora di uscire dal cinema..e anche i miei amici sono stati concordi..comunque il mondo è pieno di punti di vista discordanti..li ho visti tutti di tarantino..seppur ineccepibile da un punto di vista stilistico..la trama è inesistante..l'azione è relegata a 10 minuti finali..e insomma a me ha fatto schifo..il peggiore dei suoi film..


----------



## elpacoderoma (21 Settembre 2019)

Qualcuno volò sul nido del cuculo con Jack Nicholson.

Buonissima l' interpretazione di Nicholson, del resto sembra quasi lo stesso personaggio di shining.

Il film cosi cosi, ma forse sono di parte, dopo questo mi sono ripromesso di non guardare piu nessun film del quale ho gia letto il libro.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (24 Settembre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Lho visto giovedì sera..non vedevo l'ora di uscire dal cinema..e anche i miei amici sono stati concordi..comunque il mondo è pieno di punti di vista discordanti..li ho visti tutti di tarantino..seppur ineccepibile da un punto di vista stilistico..la trama è inesistante..l'azione è relegata a 10 minuti finali..e insomma a me ha fatto schifo..il peggiore dei suoi film..



Come si dice, il mondo e' bello perché vario hahah Certo, per me non e' ai livelli di Django o Pulp Fiction ad esempio ma a me e' piaciuto parecchio ed e' piaciuto anche ai miei amici con cui sono andato al cinema

Il prossimo che andrò a vedere sicuro e' Joker, anche questo film lo sto attendendo da un bel po'


----------



## unbreakable (11 Ottobre 2019)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Come si dice, il mondo e' bello perché vario hahah Certo, per me non e' ai livelli di Django o Pulp Fiction ad esempio ma a me e' piaciuto parecchio ed e' piaciuto anche ai miei amici con cui sono andato al cinema
> 
> Il prossimo che andrò a vedere sicuro e' Joker, anche questo film lo sto attendendo da un bel po'



Visto ieri sera..prestazione da oscar di joaquin phoenix..merita applausi su applausi..era un ruolo e una parte veramente probanti soprattutto con il confronto diciamo con il compianto heath ledger ma ne è uscito alla grande..personalmente non conosco la storia di joker quindi non so se ha ricalcato in pieno la storia dei fumetti ma il film mostra come è diventato joker e lo mostra come un mostro generato dalla società..il film fila abbastanza non ci annoia anzi lo spettatore è portato a giustificare joker per le sue azioni..ottimo film bravo Phillips a cambiare genere e comunque a fare un ottimo lavoro


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2019)

unbreakable ha scritto:


> Visto ieri sera..prestazione da oscar di joaquin phoenix..merita applausi su applausi..era un ruolo e una parte veramente probanti soprattutto con il confronto diciamo con il compianto heath ledger ma ne è uscito alla grande..personalmente non conosco la storia di joker quindi non so se ha ricalcato in pieno la storia dei fumetti ma il film mostra come è diventato joker e lo mostra come un mostro generato dalla società..il film fila abbastanza non ci annoia anzi lo spettatore è portato a giustificare joker per le sue azioni..ottimo film bravo Phillips a cambiare genere e comunque a fare un ottimo lavoro



Film meraviglioso. In ogni caso non ha tratto ispirazione da nessun fumetto.


----------



## sipno (11 Ottobre 2019)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Film meraviglioso. In ogni caso non ha tratto ispirazione da nessun fumetto.



Perche non ha nulla a che vedere col fumetto.
Si chiama Joker ma non è il Joker.
Batman non può esistere in quel mondo.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Ottobre 2019)

sipno ha scritto:


> Perche non ha nulla a che vedere col fumetto.
> Si chiama Joker ma non è il Joker.
> Batman non può esistere in quel mondo.



Ma infatti. Hanno usato il nome "Joker" per potenziare il tutto, anche il pensiero e l'immaginario dello spettatore...però confermo che non è il personaggio "canonico". Ma è stato bello così.


----------



## Milanforever26 (11 Ottobre 2019)

C'era una volta ad Hollywood..

Che dire..Di Caprio eccezionale, Brad Pitt versione caxxaro che gli riesce alla grande, il cast perfetto e un ottimo lavoro su fotografia e costumi..

Devo dire che la sceneggiatura invece non offre grandi lampi..il film non decolla mai e alla fine esci dal cinema con la sensazione di non aver visto nulla..

Sinceramente gli ultimi due film di Tarantino mi sembrano troppo basati sulla recitazione pura e offrono invece poche idee sulla sceneggiatura


----------



## Stex (11 Ottobre 2019)

la vera storia di white boy rick


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (16 Gennaio 2020)

Memories of Murder di Bong Joon-ho, del 2003. Un piccolo gioiello (tra l'altro il regista e' lo stesso di Parasite, film uscito da poco e molto apprezzato dalla critica, attualmente tra i candidati agli Oscar di quest'anno e che devo ancora recuperare).


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (16 Gennaio 2020)

The Irish Man, e devo dire che Scorsese / De Niro/ Pacino / Pesci ecc..hanno fatto il loro tempo. Film guardabile per l'enorme budget a disposizione ma estremamente noioso, non vedevo l'ora finisse. Comunque le review sono Imdb e Rotten Tomato sono molto buone, quindi sono probabilmente io che non ho amato particolarmente il film.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Parasite, di Bong Joon-ho.


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Parasite, di Bong Joon-ho.



Com'è?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Gennaio 2020)

Midsommar recuperato venerdì


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2020)

"Il mostro di St. Pauli" di Akin. Sconsigliatissimo, è monotono e deprimente oltre ogni logica.


----------



## Stex (23 Gennaio 2020)

il luogo delle ombre


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Com'è?



A me è piaciuto parecchio, e' un film che raggruppa vari generi e, almeno per quanto mi riguarda, ha tenuto incollato allo schermo fino alla fine. Assolutamente promosso.


----------



## DMC (23 Gennaio 2020)

Wonder Woman, film carino e con un buon ritmo. Bel finale. Pensavo peggio


----------



## Jackdvmilan (23 Gennaio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Parasite, di Bong Joon-ho.



Da recuperare al più presto!


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (23 Gennaio 2020)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Da recuperare al più presto!



Consigliatissimo 

E consiglio anche l'altro film, sempre dello stesso regista, Memories of Murder


----------



## Clarenzio (23 Gennaio 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Consigliatissimo
> 
> E consiglio anche l'altro film, sempre dello stesso regista, Memories of Murder



Anche questo è un gran film, dello stesso regista ho visto anche "Okja" (strappalacrime by Netflix se non sbaglio) e "Madeo" (ovvero "Madre", forse il suo film più bello e dalla tematica molto particolare, con un finale per nulla scontato).

In generale sono un grande appassionato del cinema Jappo-coreano, per quanto riguarda i thriller ti consiglio anche:
Hide and seek
I saw the devil
Bluebeard
The neighbors

Ma ce ne sono veramente una marea, i Coreani sono i migliori nel genere Thriller/poliziesco (vedi anche trilogia di Chan-wook Park).


Horror invece "Train to Busan", "Seoul Station", "Two sister" e "Goksung", Commedia "Sassy girl" che fa morire dal ridere e poi ovviamente "Castaway on the moon" che è un vero e proprio gioiellino.


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (25 Gennaio 2020)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Anche questo è un gran film, dello stesso regista ho visto anche "Okja" (strappalacrime by Netflix se non sbaglio) e "Madeo" (ovvero "Madre", forse il suo film più bello e dalla tematica molto particolare, con un finale per nulla scontato).
> 
> In generale sono un grande appassionato del cinema Jappo-coreano, per quanto riguarda i thriller ti consiglio anche:
> Hide and seek
> ...



Mi segno tutti questi film, grazie!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (25 Gennaio 2020)

Premetto che di nuovi (non solo nel senso di appena usciti, ma anche nel senso che non li ho mai visti prima) ne vedrò almeno tre a settimana, a occhio, comunque l’ultimo ho appena finito di vederlo: a Serbian film. Roba per stomaci non forti, fortissimi. Veramente ma VERAMENTE disturbante. Anche se, va detto, dopo aver visto il Milan di Forrest Giamp non esiste horror contro il quale io non sia vaccinato.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (22 Febbraio 2020)

Già che siamo in tema di virus... questo è un film sottovalutato: La città verrà distrutta all'alba (2010).
E' importante non tanto per il tema dell'epidemia, ma per il tema del superpotere che assume lo Stato contro i cittadini in casi di pandemia. Come ho già scritto, il problema del coronavirus non sta solo nella pandemia ma nelle misure che potrebbe adottare lo Stato contro i cittadini, e con un governo che mira alla nostra sostituzione etnica c'è da aver paura, uno Stato che non riconosce l'Holodomor come genocidio e che non considera i crimini del comunismo e degli alleati.

Su YT c'è la versione completa in inglese.


----------



## FiglioDelDioOdino (24 Febbraio 2020)




----------



## Milanforever26 (25 Febbraio 2020)

Visto per caso, mi è piaciuto molto..ottimo cast e film non scontato..se vi capita guardatelo


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (5 Aprile 2020)

Il buco.

Film dai molteplici significati, mi ha impressionato.


----------



## Zanc9 (5 Aprile 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il buco.
> 
> Film dai molteplici significati, mi ha impressionato.



Visto l'altra sera. Un film incredibile, ti lascia un senso di colpa non indifferente...


----------



## __king george__ (5 Aprile 2020)

Interista Diventi Pazzo ha scritto:


> Il buco.
> 
> Film dai molteplici significati, mi ha impressionato.



visto anche io! bel film...all'inizio come atmosfera mi aveva riportato in mente "il cubo"


----------



## __king george__ (13 Aprile 2020)

visto "Sulla mia pelle"...sono sincero non volevo vederlo per non reinc...di nuovo con quei 2 vermi (chiamarli carabinieri mi sembra un offesa per l'arma...chiamarli persone per il genere umano) ma avendo molto tempo da passare sto vedendo vari film e mi sono visto anche questo

ottimo film...per me è stata anche in versione light rispetto a ciò che è successo davvero ma forse hanno fatto bene cosi


----------



## Stex (14 Aprile 2020)

contagion...


----------



## Baba (14 Aprile 2020)

Le ali della libertà. In assoluto uno dei miei film preferiti di sempre.


----------



## sottoli (14 Aprile 2020)

un po' fuori dalle rotte mainstream
per un viaggione nel misticismo legato al colonialismo e all'avventura, tratto da una storia vera, "El abrazo de la serpiente" di Ciro Guerra
Messaggio bellissimo, fotografia da oscar


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Aprile 2020)

The Thing di Carpenter ieri sera.


----------



## Tobi (19 Aprile 2020)

Ieri ho visto il Buco, stasera ho appena finito di vedere The Place.. Ottimi film


----------



## Raryof (19 Aprile 2020)

Senza freni *(2012)*


----------



## Lambro (19 Aprile 2020)

Hacksaw ridge, bello.


----------



## sipno (19 Aprile 2020)

Sonic The Hedgehog


----------



## Andreas89 (19 Aprile 2020)

Il Buco


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (21 Aprile 2020)

Dracula, quello del ‘92. Gran film, con un inizio epico come pochi altri.









Parzialmente rovinato da Keanu Reeves (soprattutto) e Winona Ryder, entrambi pessimi in questo film, ma vale comunque la pena di vederlo, un Gary Oldman sontuoso. A dire il vero lo avevo già visto altre volte nel corso degli anni ma ho voluto dargli una rispolverata.


----------



## cris (21 Aprile 2020)

Prisoners, di Villeneuve


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2020)

Leggere e fatelo presente a chi non vuole capire

http://www.milanworld.net/le-tre-regole-piu-importanti-per-piacere-leggere-vt88663.html#post2047225


----------



## Milanforever26 (21 Aprile 2020)

Rivisto ieri The Prestige, gran film


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (21 Aprile 2020)

Spy Game


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Aprile 2020)

Interstellar, Nolan riesce sempre a farti emozionare, è una cosa incredibile


----------



## SoloMVB (21 Aprile 2020)

Unthinkable con Samuel l.Jackson.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2020)

Tato per restare in tema, sto vedendo Carriers - Contagio letale


----------



## fabri47 (21 Aprile 2020)

Earth, film documentario della BBC in onda su Rai 2.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Aprile 2020)

Atmosfera zero (Outland) - 1981 ‧ Sci-fi/Action

Bellissimo film con Sean Connery, fantascienza di qualità, molte similitudini con "Mezzogiorno di fuoco". Consigliato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Dracula, quello del ‘92. Gran film, con un inizio epico come pochi altri.



Eh sì, grandissimo film, uno dei migliori horror della storia del cinema per quel che mi riguarda.
Ci sono scene che riescono ad inquietarmi ogni volta che le vedo. La scena con Lucy nelle cripte... brr...


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (5 Maggio 2020)

Ho visto il buco, gran film, si perde qualcosa un po' sul finale, ma nel complesso mi è piaciuto molto


----------



## Route66 (5 Maggio 2020)

Ho visto domenica sera su Sky(lo avevo registrato qualche giorno prima) "Zero Dark Thirty" un film del 2012 basato sul lavoro e sulle attività dei servizi segreti che hanno portato alla scoperta ed uccisione di Osama Bin Laden.
Molto interessante, mi è piaciuto molto!


----------



## fabri47 (20 Maggio 2020)

Tron. Una porcata!


----------



## Stex (21 Maggio 2020)

io odio l'estate di aldo giovanni e giacomo.


----------



## mandraghe (28 Maggio 2020)

Rivisto Letters from Iwo Jima di Clint Eastwood, l'ultimo grande regista tradizionale rimasto. 

Uno che ha sempre evitato di far recitare gli attori dietro schermi verdi e che, soprattutto, non si è mai piegato alle logiche politicamente corrette di Hollywood il che probabilmente gli è costato anche qualche oscar in meno. Ma meglio così. Eastwood è sempre Eastwood perché non ha mai abiurato nemmeno una riga del proprio pensiero, pensando i suoi film senza seguire le mode.


----------



## elpacoderoma (28 Maggio 2020)

Vanilla Sky (2002) bel film


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Maggio 2020)

Cernobyl - miniserie di Sky. Spettacolare, altamente consigliata


----------



## Lambro (29 Maggio 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cernobyl - miniserie di Sky. Spettacolare, altamente consigliata



Idem, vista in questi giorni dopo essermi accorto che scadeva il 30. Mi accodo al tuo giudizio, una delle piú belle cose che io abbia mai visto, la metto nell'olimpo delle migliori serie mai fatte. Ti fa vivere in pieno la tragedia di quelle ore, non scende mai di ritmo, regala momenti per me indimenticabili.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (13 Giugno 2020)

Questo capolavoro


----------



## Ringhio8 (15 Giugno 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Cernobyl - miniserie di Sky. Spettacolare, altamente consigliata





Lambro ha scritto:


> Idem, vista in questi giorni dopo essermi accorto che scadeva il 30. Mi accodo al tuo giudizio, una delle piú belle cose che io abbia mai visto, la metto nell'olimpo delle migliori serie mai fatte. Ti fa vivere in pieno la tragedia di quelle ore, non scende mai di ritmo, regala momenti per me indimenticabili.



Mi accodo anch'io, serie fatta benissimo, sono stati bravissimi a trasmettere l'angoscia di quei momenti


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (15 Giugno 2020)

Appena finito di vedere il quinto episodio di Snowpiercer su Netflix.
Direi che mi sta piacendo parecchio, specie in queste ultime puntate, tra l'altro è una serie TV che prende spunto dal film omonimo del 2013, anche quello molto interessante.


----------



## sette (15 Giugno 2020)

Terminator Dark Fate


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2020)

sette ha scritto:


> Terminator Dark Fate



Visto a Novembre, mamma mia che cesso di film. Dopo i primi due la saga di Terminator è stata stuprata, letteralmente.


----------



## sette (16 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto a Novembre, mamma mia che cesso di film. Dopo i primi due la saga di Terminator è stata stuprata, letteralmente.



spettacolare ma la trama è scarsa


----------



## Gekyn (16 Giugno 2020)

IL velo dipinto...molto bello.


----------



## Milanforever26 (16 Giugno 2020)

Joker

Pensavo meglio


----------



## Isao (16 Giugno 2020)

Interstellar - bellissimo, vi consiglio di vederlo. Per chi ha paura del genere "spaziale" potete tranquillamente vederlo perché il film è molto altro.

The Martian - Anche questo mi è piaciuto molto. Qui il tema spazio è più forte ma anche qui si vede qualcosa di diverso dal solito film tutto girato dentro una navicella.


----------



## willcoyote85 (16 Giugno 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Visto a Novembre, mamma mia che cesso di film. Dopo i primi due la saga di Terminator è stata stuprata, letteralmente.



il 2 rimane uno dei film più belli di sempre.


----------



## davidelynch (16 Giugno 2020)

Videodrome di cronenberg...sempre pazzesco ogni volta che lo guardo.


----------



## bmb (16 Giugno 2020)

L'uomo sul treno.

Bel fim da vedere in una serata inutile.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (16 Giugno 2020)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> il 2 rimane uno dei film più belli di sempre.



Si, è fantastico. Anche se il primo per me è il top, doveva finire lì col paradosso circolare Kyle-John.

Di sicuro dopo il secondo avrebbero dovuto fermarsi, oppure andare avanti ma fare le cose fatte bene, invece han fatto solo disastri.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Indiana Jones e il Regno del Teschio di Cristallo. Insomma...


----------



## Moffus98 (2 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Indiana Jones e il Regno del Teschio di Cristallo. Insomma...



Beh, se paragonato agli altri della saga è davvero di basso livello. Film da vedere una volta e poi basta


----------



## fabri47 (2 Luglio 2020)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Beh, se paragonato agli altri della saga è davvero di basso livello. Film da vedere una volta e poi basta


Avevo guardato i primi tre, ma questo prima d'ora non l'avevo mai visto per le recensioni negative che mi avevano tolto la curiosità. Si salva solo un pò la parte finale dove almeno si vede un pò di esplorazione (seppur con un grandissimo abuso di computer grafica) che è venuta quasi totalmente a mancare per riempirlo di tante scene d'azione e tempi morti, ma per il resto è un film senza anima ed indegno per la saga con personaggi di contorno senza personalità a partire dal biker che poi si scopre essere il figlio. Unico pregio un grandissimo Harrison Ford che ha retto da solo il tutto e non era facile, visto che già allora aveva più di 60 anni. Si parla di quinto film, ma sarà credibile un'Indiana Jones 80enne? Mah, o esce fuori un capolavoro, oppure la finissero qui.


----------



## Albijol (2 Luglio 2020)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Indiana Jones e il Regno del Teschio di Cristallo. Insomma...



film peggiore della storia. Uno stupro in piena regola.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahyEb5dTagQ


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2020)

Django Unchained

Rivisto ieri sera, spettacolare..che imbarazzo pensare alla sceneggiatura favolosa di questo capolavoro paragonato alle ultime due schifezze partorite da Tarantino..

Speriamo ritrovi la verve..


----------



## unbreakable (2 Novembre 2020)

Ho visto il documentario di infascelli su Totti..non mi dilungo sull ' opera ma spalletti ne esce come un grande parac..o..


----------



## Gas (2 Novembre 2020)

Ieri ho visto "La versione di Barney"


----------



## Stex (3 Agosto 2021)

black widow

non si scherza col fuoco (john cena)

il primo e un bel film in stile marvel, non mi dispiace.
il secondo una schifezza...


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Settembre 2021)

Ieri sera finalmente sono riuscito a vedere GLASS

da fan d'annata di Unbreakable (film che ho amato tantissimo) ero davvero interessato a questo film che chiude una trilogia realizzata in 20 anni tra il primo e l'ultimo film (con in mezzo il bellissimo Split che prima di vederlo non sapevo centrasse con questa serie)

Secondo me è davvero un ottimo film, pur mancando della potenza espressiva del primo capolavoro, è comunque ben fatto, la regia e la sceneggiatura mi sono piaciute così come la chicca di aver riutilizzato tutti gli stessi attori che sono realmente invecchiati o cresciuti

Merita di essere visto, il finale come sempre nello stile di Shyamalan è fantastico


----------



## Tobi (28 Dicembre 2021)

Don t look Up con Dicaprio


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Don t look Up con Dicaprio


e?
piaciuto?


----------



## Hellscream (29 Dicembre 2021)

Don't look up. Film che TANTI avrebbero bisogno di vedere, anche qua dentro.


----------



## Stex (29 Dicembre 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Don't look up. Film che TANTI avrebbero bisogno di vedere, anche qua dentro.



parlano di cagata...


----------



## Hellscream (29 Dicembre 2021)

Stex ha scritto:


> parlano di cagata...


Ci sono opinioni molto divise... a me personalmente è piaciuto, magari un po' lento in qualche passaggio, ma è letteralmente lo specchio della società odierna.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Dicembre 2021)

It capitolo 2 su Netflix.


----------



## Miracle1980 (29 Dicembre 2021)

È stata la mano di Dio, l'ultimo di Sorrentino, è uno dei film più belli che ho visto negli ultimi anni.
C'è anche su Netflix. Capolavoro.


----------



## Maravich49 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Tenet, uno dei film che più mi è piaciuto degli ultimi 4/5 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Shang chi.. 
Nuovo corso Marvel che x ora mantiene un livello alto.. Aspetto di vedere the eternals e il nuovo Spiderman


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (29 Dicembre 2021)

In un anno davvero avaro di bei film mi permetto di consigliare agli amanti del cinema quei pochi titoli del 2021, a mio parere, degni di nota:

-A Quiet Place 2 (horror/ thriller)
-The Conjuring: Per Ordine del diavolo (horror/thriller)
-Mank (drammatico)
-The Father (drammatico)
-Fino all'ultimo indizio (thriller/giallo)
-Riders of justice (drammatico/azione)
-Una donna promettente (thriller/commedia)
-Cry Macho (western/drammatico)
-Notizie dal mondo (drammatico)
-Eroe per gioco (commedia/azione)
-The Unforgivable (drammatico)


----------



## Rudi84 (29 Dicembre 2021)

Io sono andato 2 volte a vedere spider-man no way home e ho già comprato le mascherine fpp2 per una terza volta


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2022)

SongBird, film fanstascientifico sul Corona Virus su Amazon Prime Video. Non è un filmone sicuramente, ma è guardabile una sera se siete annoiati. E c'è una vecchia ma sempre bona Demi Moore. Vi metto il trailer qui sotto

_2024, Los Angeles. Quattro anni dopo l’inizio della pandemia il virus continua a mutare, ed ora è chiamato COVID-23. Le città sono in quarantana da circa quattro anni, la metà dei contagiati muore e gli infetti vengono allontanati dalle loro abitazioni per essere condotti in campi di lockdown, noti come Q-Zones, dove vengono rinchiusi senza possibilità di contatto con l’esterno._


----------



## mandraghe (3 Gennaio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> SongBird, film fanstascientifico sul Corona Virus su Amazon Prime Video. Non è un filmone sicuramente, ma è guardabile una sera se siete annoiati. E c'è una vecchia ma sempre bona Demi Moore. Vi metto il trailer qui sotto
> 
> _2024, Los Angeles. Quattro anni dopo l’inizio della pandemia il virus continua a mutare, ed ora è chiamato COVID-23. Le città sono in quarantana da circa quattro anni, la metà dei contagiati muore e gli infetti vengono allontanati dalle loro abitazioni per essere condotti in campi di lockdown, noti come Q-Zones, dove vengono rinchiusi senza possibilità di contatto con l’esterno._




Sei sicuro che fosse un film e non l’ennesimo servizio spargi-terrore di un tg italiano?


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (3 Gennaio 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Sei sicuro che fosse un film e non l’ennesimo servizio spargi-terrore di un tg italiano?


in effetti, quasi ci sperano nell'apocalisse i nostri TG


----------



## Route66 (3 Gennaio 2022)

Miracle1980 ha scritto:


> È stata la mano di Dio, l'ultimo di Sorrentino, è uno dei film più belli che ho visto negli ultimi anni.
> C'è anche su Netflix. Capolavoro.


L'ho visto l'altra sera spinto dalla curiosità di vedere all'opera il ragazzo protagonista in quanto ho scoperto essere nato nel mio paese anni fa quando suo padre insegnava qua sul lago.
Rispetto agli altri film di Sorrentino è veramente un capolavoro....
Scherzi a parte mi è piaciuto tanto e il mio ex compaesano è veramente bravo!


----------



## marcus1577 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Shang chi..
> Nuovo corso Marvel che x ora mantiene un livello alto.. Aspetto di vedere the eternals e il nuovo Spiderman


Da ethernals e spidermen mi sarei aspettato molto di piu...
Ironman 1 resta sempre il migliore con avenger infinity war


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Gennaio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Don't look up. Film che TANTI avrebbero bisogno di vedere, anche qua dentro.


bello, da vedere 1-2 volte non di più.
volutamente esagerato ma abbastanza realistico alla fine.

"per il 23% la cometa non esiste" mi ha fatto scoppiare a ridere.


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Gennaio 2022)

Oddio Don't Look up non mi sembra molto che rispecchia la realtà. Col Coronavairus, se paragoniamo con la cometa, è stata presa tutto fuorché in modo divertente


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (24 Giugno 2022)

Ieri ho notato un nuovo film a tema "simil-zombie" (non proprio zombesco,ma più a tema pandemico) presente su prime video.

*The Sadness.*

Dall'ambientazione pensavo fosse una sorta di Train To Busan/28 giorni dopo che mi erano piaciuti molto,invece...
Erano anni che non guardavo un film così splatter (certe scene veramente disgustose e raccapriccianti  )

Metto il trailer sotto spoiler perchè non tutti potrebbero apprezzare,anzi 



Anticipazione (Spoiler): Trailer












The Sadness (2021) | Trailer



The Sadness (Taiwan, 2021) by Rob JabbazMOTELX - LISBON INTERNATIONAL HORROR FILM FESTIVALMember of the Méliès International Festivals Federation (MIFF) and ...





www.youtube.com


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2022)

Doctor Strange e il multiverso della follia

Mediocre, rispetto al primo molto peggio


----------



## Nomaduk (24 Giugno 2022)

green book, ispirato da storia vera.


----------



## Swaitak (24 Giugno 2022)

ho rivisto moneyball e ci ho visto il Milan di Idiott, solo che a noi è andata bene. 
Spero non finiremo in situzioni peggiori però


----------



## Zenos (24 Giugno 2022)

Moneyball.


----------



## Devil man (24 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Doctor Strange e il multiverso della follia
> 
> Mediocre, rispetto al primo molto peggio


visto.. , ormai i film Marvel li fanno tutti con lo stampino... pieni zeppi di effetti speciali ma quando arrivo alla fine non mi viene da dire.. "che bel film!"
invece penso.. " mi pare di averlo già visto.."


ultimo film visto che mi è piaciuto è Top Gun: Maverick


----------



## morokan (24 Giugno 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> visto.. , ormai i film Marvel li fanno tutti con lo stampino... pieni zeppi di effetti speciali ma quando arrivo alla fine non mi viene da dire.. "che bel film!"
> invece penso.. " mi pare di averlo già visto.."
> 
> 
> *ultimo film visto che mi è piaciuto è Top Gun: Maverick*


si veramente bello, un americanata fatta bene


----------



## morokan (24 Giugno 2022)

the Northman..........una delusione totale, un film scontatissimo, basato solo sulla violenza.


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Giugno 2022)

Dune.

Mi ha aperto un mondo su una saga che approfondirò sicuramente.


----------



## Le Grand Milan (24 Giugno 2022)

Io ho visto un film eccezionale.: "Madame Chalanoglu fammi un pompino!"

Una grande trilogia realizzata da Hakan Ford Cornuto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Giugno 2022)

Maravich49 ha scritto:


> Dune.
> 
> Mi ha aperto un mondo su una saga che approfondirò sicuramente.


A me invece ha deluso.. Mi aspettavo chissà cosa anche visto il talento di villeneuve e invece è davvero troppo noioso.. Non succede praticamente nulla e tutto il film è solo un preambolo ai probabili seguiti.. 
Come primo capitolo lascia davvero poco


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (24 Giugno 2022)

Manhattan Baby (1982) di Lucio Fulci


----------



## Swaitak (24 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un film eccezionale.: "Madame Chalanoglu fammi un pompino!"
> 
> Una grande trilogia realizzata da Hakan Ford Cornuto.


Bravo ogni tanto un bel soft porn ci sta tutto


----------



## Albijol (24 Giugno 2022)

Le Grand Milan ha scritto:


> Io ho visto un film eccezionale.: "Madame Chalanoglu fammi un pompino!"
> 
> Una grande trilogia realizzata da Hakan Ford Cornuto.


Ottimo il genere Cuckold


----------



## Maravich49 (24 Giugno 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> A me invece ha deluso.. Mi aspettavo chissà cosa anche visto il talento di villeneuve e invece è davvero troppo noioso.. Non succede praticamente nulla e tutto il film è solo un preambolo ai probabili seguiti..
> Come primo capitolo lascia davvero poco


Si posso capire il tuo punto di vista.
A me però ha solleticato tantissimo e incuriosito più che mai.


----------



## Milanoide (4 Dicembre 2022)

Triangle of Sadness.
Visto al cinema Anteo a Milano.
Bellissima satira sociale dei nostri tempi.


----------



## Milanoide (Oggi alle 00:02)

Otto Montagne.
Potrebbe non essere per tutti, leggetene qualcosa prima di andarci, ma è molto, molto bello.


----------

